# Bangladesh Air Force sends pilots for training on F-18 Jets



## Lankan Ranger

*Bangladesh Air Force sends pilots for training on F-18 Jets*

The Bangladesh Air Force is now sending pilots to train on F/A-18s of the US military, primarily the US Marines, which is the largest operator of the aircraft after the UN Navy.

This perhaps signals the BAF's interest to procure such aircraft in the future in line with Bangladesh's new "digitalisation policy" led by the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

Note this BAF pilot has removed all his national squadron markings, while undergoing training at an unnamed US military airbase in the Asia-Pacific region.

http://www.***************/forum/in...ir-force-sends-pilots-for-training-on-fa-18s/


----------



## garibnawaz

Sri Lankan said:


> *Bangladesh Air Force sends pilots for training on F-18 Jets*
> 
> The Bangladesh Air Force is now sending pilots to train on F/A-18s of the US military, primarily the US Marines, which is the largest operator of the aircraft after the UN Navy.
> 
> This perhaps signals the BAF's interest to procure such aircraft in the future in line with Bangladesh's new "digitalisation policy" led by the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.
> 
> Note this BAF pilot has removed all his national squadron markings, while undergoing training at an unnamed US military airbase in the Asia-Pacific region.
> 
> http://www.***************/forum/in...ir-force-sends-pilots-for-training-on-fa-18s/



This claim has been downed here already.

Please come up with a proper news source.

If they are on training with US then both US and Bangladeshi media would flash it.

GB

P.S: - I request the mods to request the thread starter to back his claim with proper sources or else please close the thread.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

garibnawaz said:


> This claim has been downed here already.
> 
> Please come up with a proper news source.
> 
> If they are on training with US then both US and Bangladeshi media would flash it.
> 
> GB
> 
> P.S: - I request the mods to request the thread starter to back his claim with proper sources or else please close the thread.



Bangladesh Military forum reporting not me.

http://www.***************/


----------



## Lankan Ranger

www.***************


----------



## garibnawaz

Sri Lankan said:


> Bangladesh Military forum reporting not me.
> 
> http://www.***************/



But you are posting it without verifying the facts.

Just as last time you posted false news about Indian PM's plane is escorted by IAF.

GB


----------



## Lankan Ranger

www.***************


----------



## jha

why the link is not working buddy???/ 

p.s.- is there really a site www.********.:woot:


----------



## garibnawaz

jha said:


> why the link is not working buddy???/
> 
> p.s.- is there really a site www.********.:woot:



Because the name of that website is filtered here on this forum.

GB


----------



## Lankan Ranger

garibnawaz said:


> But you are posting it without verifying the facts.
> 
> Just as last time you posted false news about Indian PM's plane is escorted by IAF.
> 
> GB



*I have the Pictures Bangladesh Air force pilots flying F-18 jets, something wrong with my net connection I can not upload the pictures, pictures available at ***************, 
Some one here upload the pictures for me.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*A virus in my computer giving me some hard times. *


----------



## Imran Khan

its no problim every air force has pilots for evry air crafts so what if they send guys for hornet training?


----------



## Lankan Ranger

Go to Google Type Bangladesh Military, then you can find a website related to *Bangladesh Military Forces*, Pictures available there. Search.


----------



## Luftwaffe

It will be decided after MRCA is over with because its on offer to India...there is no gain for BD to even acquire 12 Jets for merely 1.2 Billion dollars with all weapon, training and everything add more...too expensive it would be better to invest in SU-30 MK2V variant operated by Vietnami Air Force which is 36 Million dollars per unit Bangladesh can get 36 or 3 squadrons of them at a cost of 1.2 Billion dollars why go for expensive 65 Million dollars per unit pricey fa/18

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Go to Google Type Bangladesh Military, then you can find a website related to Bangladesh Military Forces, Pictures available there. Search. *


----------



## garibnawaz

imran khan said:


> its no problim every air force has pilots for evry air crafts so what if they send guys for hornet training?



Training does not come until you buy those jets.

What would BAF pilots do with a training on F-18?

Joy rides I can understand. Even in Aero India or some war games, Indian pilots fly F-16/F-18 or US pilots fly Su-30 etc but that is not considered as training.



> Go to Google Type Bangladesh Military, then you can find a website related to Bangladesh Military Forces, Pictures available there. Search.



Post the photos if you have any. I never ask you to go anywhere, my claims are backed right here.

Please post the newslink on the training as well. If it is true both Bangladeshi and US media must be having it.

GB


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

Why u bothering Sri-Lankan? Do some Google. 

http://img691.imageshack.us/i/47629897.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## garibnawaz

The guyz are just doing photosession possibally before a joyride.

It nowhere says training.

I can share photos of American Pilots getting themselves photographed on Su-30MKI or Indians getting themselves photgraphed on F-16 and F-18.

Does not mean either of them are training on the aircraft.

Nobody trains without procurement as there is no use of training unless there is a procurement.

Unless people here wants to provide the benefits of F-18 training to BAF.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

brotherbangladesh said:


> Why u bothering Sri-Lankan? Do some Google.
> 
> http://img691.imageshack.us/i/47629897.jpg/



so what does it mean?

Nothing.

Its a poll. It does not mean BAF gonna buy it.

Rafael won the poll for Indian MRCA on Livefist does not mean IAF is gonna buy RAFAEL either.

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

luftwaffe said:


> It will be decided after MRCA is over with because its on offer to India...there is no gain for BD to even acquire 12 Jets for merely 1.2 Billion dollars with all weapon, training and everything add more...too expensive it would be better to invest in SU-30 MK2V variant operated by Vietnami Air Force which is 36 Million dollars per unit Bangladesh can get 36 or 3 squadrons of them at a cost of 1.2 Billion dollars why go for expensive 65 Million dollars per unit pricey fa/18



IF you see the history of their MiG-29 maintainance you will figure out even good aircrafts are no use to BAF if they are not maintained properly.

Besides I am still curious.

Who has offered F-18 to BAF in first place?

GB


----------



## leonblack08

Thanks for the Pictures Sri Lankan.


----------



## Imran Khan

yes i think ghreb is right we see hundereds of images where our poilets are on board or with many fighters in friendly nations so its not mean we are going to buy we need proper gov link.if link is from DSN of US defence ministry its mean matter is done.

a pakistani poilet with us f-5





pakistani poilets on board air craft carerr USS KITTY HOWK.are you think we are gonna buy USS kityhowk.lol


----------



## TopCat

garibnawaz said:


> IF you see the history of their MiG-29 maintainance you will figure out even good aircrafts are no use to BAF if they are not maintained properly.
> 
> Besides I am still curious.
> 
> Who has offered F-18 to BAF in first place?
> 
> GB



You got some F-18 phobia, dont know why.
Too many news are coming out regarding F-18 procurement and I keep my finger crossed to see them flying over BD sky. 

Who offered???? make a guess...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Who else would offer americans would have asked to try it out i won't doubt but at the same time i don't know and we don't have a super authentic source to confirm the offer rest assured US can establish some sort of funds under which Bangladesh can buy them but I would still prefer BD to upgrade Mig-29s and procure more meanwhile add FC-1 to its inventory with western radar, radar is on offer that is Selex Vixen is on offer in the market nothing better than it..


----------



## Always Neutral

garibnawaz said:


> The guyz are just doing photosession possibally before a joyride.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody trains without procurement as there is no use of training unless there is a procurement.
> 
> 
> GB



Dear GB,

Its obvious ur are kid out of kindergarden as far as the Armed Forces are concerned. Please do yourself a favor and learn before you post.

Just an advice your navy has been sending pilots to train on the the Goshawks with the US Navy as an alternative to the Mig 29 KUB. Has the Indian Navy ever bought a Goshawk ? Please don't confuse the Hawk AJT of the IAF with the Naval Goshawk.

As regards joy rides US Navy or AF do give joy rides but only to CNS, CAS of other countries but never to 10 young pilots.

There is something brewing round the corner and be wise enough to accept and analyse.

Well done BAF.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Always Neutral

imran khan said:


> yes i think ghreb is right we see hundereds of images where our poilets are on board or with many fighters in friendly nations so its not mean we are going to buy we need proper gov link.if link is from DSN of US defence ministry its mean matter is done.
> 
> [/IMG]



Come on Imran what stops USA to give BAF a squadron of mothballed F 18's to checkmate China and Burma thru FMS ?

Have they not done the same with PN with the Oliver Perry's ?

BAF has a moderate pro West Govt and has a threat from Burma so why can't the US Government be as generous as they have been to Pakistan?

Lets watch the fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^

I agree with you.
Besides Burma has already placed order for Mig-29s,so BAF wanting to counter it, is a logical and natural move.
But I still think its too early to state we are ordering F-18,unless a solid confirmation is given.

As you said earlier,lets watch the fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

imo SU-35 would have been a better option for obvious reasons.....but again its their call ....plus an american plane to counter a russian one is also a good idea...
way to go bangladesh....


----------



## Imran Khan

every thing is posible .i don't say us bnever sold or some thing fishy i just say these images not enugh to proove BD go for hernets.if officaly some thing come out i will congs BD


----------



## Always Neutral

imran khan said:


> every thing is posible .i don't say us bnever sold or some thing fishy i just say these images not enugh to proove BD go for hernets.if officaly some thing come out i will congs BD



Dear IK,

Agreed but to add to that, while US AF or Marines are more than happy to give a visiting CNS, CAS a free joy ride, something seems strange when you have 10 youngsters flying an F 18 Hornet in the USA from BAF. As some one in the know, on such things I would not be suprised if this was not a test exercise to see if the BAF can handle such hardware in general. In real terms talent check.

Something is brewing and we should wait and watch and also praise the BAF of being competent enough to be invited for such missions.

Regards

Ps : If history is right one of your best aces came from erstwhile Pakistan and lives happily in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

@ AN,

Is it possible to be neutral always?
BTW, even u r a British but it seems u r well interested to BD. That's good.

*off topic.


----------



## Always Neutral

brotherbangladesh said:


> @ AN,
> 
> Is it possible to be neutral always?
> BTW, even u r a British but it seems u r well interested to BD. That's good.
> 
> *off topic.



Well if the best Ace PAF produced was from Bangladesh origin whats wrong in mentioning it ?

I am intrigued and appreciative that BAF has 10 good young men capable flying F 18's and I don't appreciate anyone calling their experience as a paid joy ride.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

imran khan said:


> its no problim every air force has pilots for evry air crafts so what if they send guys for hornet training?



Yes, you are right. But, for some unknown reasons, Indian posters do not like the news that BD pilots are taking traing on hornet in the USA. They want all kinds of proofs as if BD posters here are military intelligence officers. Moreover, neither BD govt nor its military publishes security related news. Newspapers also refrain from publishing unauthorized military news.

By the way, someone has already posted the photograph of one unit of hornet that has been gifted by the USA to Bangladesh. Purpose was certainly to get used to and become fond of this machine. And now, since BD pilots like it, therefore, some of them have been sent to the USA for training that will open the way to make future purchase.

Why the Indians have to contest this news, do they feel threatened by it or do they think because they have signed a kind of deal with the USA, therefore, the latter cannot sell any weapons to BD?


----------



## Always Neutral

eastwatch said:


> Yes, you are right. But, for some unknown reasons, Indian posters do not like the news that BD pilots are taking traing on hornet in the USA. They want all kinds of proofs as if BD posters here are military intelligence officers. Moreover, neither BD govt nor its military publishes security related news. Newspapers also refrain from publishing unauthorized military news.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry to blow your bubble but (a minority of them) both Indians and Pakistanis think the BAF went for a charity ride.
> 
> Don't be so blind.
> 
> Regards


----------



## eastwatch

Always Neutral said:


> eastwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right. But, for some unknown reasons, Indian posters do not like the news that BD pilots are taking traing on hornet in the USA. They want all kinds of proofs as if BD posters here are military intelligence officers. Moreover, neither BD govt nor its military publishes security related news. Newspapers also refrain from publishing unauthorized military news.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry to blow your bubble but (a minority of them) both Indians and Pakistanis think the BAF went for a charity ride.
> 
> Don't be so blind.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right with your assessment about both PK and Indian posters. I have read some PK posters saying that their JF-17 jets are off-limit to BD, although some of them shed cocodiles tears time to time with regard to the security of BD.
> 
> BD does not need handouts from these two cousins. BD is striving to build its economy and it is on right track. Our money can buy us whatever we need to defend us. JF-17 is certainly not one of such items.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

again i say we pakistani don't have any negative think abut you yaar.just one qes if BD hva 50 or 100 super hornets why we have problim? are they going to use against us???????? never ever so why the hell we have any problim?we congs you to standup and defencd your borders.not we sale you before many times? ask to sir murad abut gifts from PAF to BAF in past he delever that.i just try to clear this news only if you guys think i say BAF went for a charity ride i am so sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

F-18 will be an excellent choice for Bangladesh Air Force , Good luck to BAF for better future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

Sri Lankan said:


> Bangladesh Military forum reporting not me.
> 
> http://www.***************/


That forum is a pure lie factory when it comes to showing off BD MIL's capability, it does no favor to the country or the humanity by disseminating lie of that type. In fact, when Burmese-BD word of war reached at pick, BD-MIL's imbecility/fakeness got out. Many concerned people told me that the owner was warned and frired from different sites for his compulsive lies hardly it worked.


----------



## gromell

luftwaffe said:


> Who else would offer americans would have asked to try it out i won't doubt but at the same time i don't know and we don't have a super authentic source to confirm the offer rest assured US can establish some sort of funds under which Bangladesh can buy them but I would still prefer BD to upgrade Mig-29s and procure more meanwhile add FC-1 to its inventory with western radar, radar is on offer that is Selex Vixen is on offer in the market nothing better than it..



Did Pakistan buy F-16 with US funds?


----------



## gromell

garibnawaz said:


> This claim has been downed here already.
> 
> Please come up with a proper news source.
> 
> If they are on training with US then both US and Bangladeshi media would flash it.
> 
> GB
> 
> P.S: - I request the mods to request the thread starter to back his claim with proper sources or else please close the thread.



I do not understand why garibnawaz is so agitated by this news?! 
In Bangladesh, media never knows about military procurement before the final contract is inked. This is how the Bangladesh military rolls. Bangladeshi media is not very good at covering military procurement news. They are not interested either. They are only interested about how much Government has allocated for defence budget. and how much of it could have been spent on education or social sector. within the budget, the military can buy whatever they want! Whether they are buying tanks for the army or buying gifts for their wives is not issue, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

Always Neutral said:


> Regards
> 
> Ps : If history is right one of your best aces came from erstwhile Pakistan and lives happily in Pakistan.



There was another, his name is Saiful Azam.He was an ace from Arab-Isralei war as a PAF pilot.
He later joined BAf after independence,now probably lives in USA.In 2001, he was honoured by the United States Air Force (USAF) and enjoys the status of being *one of the twenty two 'Living Eagles' of the world.*

Bangladesh Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sorry for being off topic.


----------



## Imran Khan

gromell said:


> Did Pakistan buy F-16 with US funds?



no its pure FMS deal.


----------



## marcos98

Sri Lankan said:


>



THOSE ARE Royal Malaysian Air Force PILOTS,.....


----------



## Imran Khan

marcos98 said:


> THOSE ARE Royal Malaysian Air Force PILOTS,.....



any sorce????????


----------



## gromell

imran khan said:


> no its pure FMS deal.



Then Bangladesh can do same kind of deal! Why would it need US funding?! The question is mainly to Luftwaffe. Thanks for the info Imran Khan.


----------



## leonblack08

marcos98 said:


> THOSE ARE Royal Malaysian Air Force PILOTS,.....



This picture's ones are RMAF pilots.But the other ones are BAF pilots.

*Sri Lankan* mixed up the pics I guess.


----------



## Imran Khan

gromell said:


> Then Bangladesh can do same kind of deal! Why would it need US funding?! The question is mainly to Luftwaffe. Thanks for the info Imran Khan.



we decide in 2005 that was v good time of pak.we pay them . you can pay they will sold happily.

DSCA notice for pakistan fa-16 deal.


http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-34.pdf
EWS RELEASE
On the web: DSCA Home Media/Public Contact: (703) 601-3670
Date: 28 June 2006 Transmittal No. 06-34
Pakistan  Weapons for F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft
On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of Weapons for the F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $650 million.
The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:
Major Defense Equipment (MDE)
500 AIM-120C5 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM);
12 AMRAAM training missiles;
240 LAU-129/A Launchers;
200 AIM-9M-8/9 SIDEWINDER missiles;
500 Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) Guidance Kits: GBU-31/38 Guided Bomb Unit (GBU) kits; 1,600 Enhanced-GBU-12/24 GBUs;
800 MK-82 500 pound General Purpose (GP) and MK-84 2,000 pound GP bombs; and
700 BLU-109 2,000 pound with FMU-143 Fuze.
Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability will also be provided. The estimated cost is $650 million.
Given its geo-strategic location and partnership in the Global War on Terrorism (GWOT), Pakistan is a vital ally of the United States, as reflected in the June 2004 designation of Pakistan as a Major Non-North Atlantic Treaty Organization Ally. This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping an ally meet its legitimate defense requirements. These weapon systems will be used for close air support in ongoing operations contributing to the GWOT.
Consistent with U.S. conventional arms transfer policy and arms control initiatives, this potential sale will allow the Pakistani Air Force to modernize its aging fighter and weapons inventory, thereby enabling Pakistan to support both its own air defense needs and coalition operations.
Purchase of these weapons systems would not significantly reduce Indias quantitative or qualitative military advantage. Release of the weapons systems will neither affect the regional balance of power nor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

gromell said:


> Then Bangladesh can do same kind of deal! Why would it need US funding?! The question is mainly to Luftwaffe. Thanks for the info Imran Khan.



Bangladesh airlines ordered more than $2 bln worth of 777 and 787 dreamliner and BD banks are financing them despite offers from American banks. I bet BD could throw another billion or two to Boeing for those beautifull and capable hornets to decorate our sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger

F/A-18E/F Super Hornet

Role Multirole fighter 
National origin United States 
Manufacturer McDonnell Douglas
Boeing Integrated Defense Systems 
First flight 29 November 1995 
Introduction 1999 
Produced 1995present 
Number built 400 as of 2009 
Unit cost US$54.7 million (2009 flyaway cost)


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Bangladesh must have a lot of money to spend. In either case newer batches of F-15 are better aircraft than the SH. India and BD are being had. Go for F-15's


----------



## TopCat

Kharian_Beast said:


> Bangladesh must have a lot of money to spend. In either case newer batches of F-15 are better aircraft than the SH. India and BD are being had. Go for F-15's



US will be more interested in selling F-18 as it will be easier for BD AF to participate with USA in combat operation based on US carrier. Dont forget BD and US are allies and nobody other than BD is in a better poistion to be deployed in ME and Africa without raising any controvesy.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

On 3 May 2007, the Australian Government signed a contract to acquire 24 F/A-18E/F Super Hornet jets for the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF), The total cost with training and support over 10 years is US$4.6 billion.

I Think Bangladesh capable to buy 24 F/A-18E/F Super Hornet jets for US$4.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Sri Lankan said:


> On 3 May 2007, the Australian Government signed a contract to acquire 24 F/A-18E/F Super Hornet jets for the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF), The total cost with training and support over 10 years is US$4.6 billion.
> 
> I Think Bangladesh capable to buy 24 F/A-18E/F Super Hornet jets for US$4.6 billion.



In case of Bangladesh it will be cheaper than that. $2.5 billion is more reasonable.


----------



## gromell

Kharian_Beast said:


> Bangladesh must have a lot of money to spend. In either case newer batches of F-15 are better aircraft than the SH. India and BD are being had. Go for F-15's



I think super hornet(4.5+) is newer generation fighter than F-15(4/4+) . Only the latest F-15E variant like the ones Israel recently received could be compared to F-18 super hornet. The latest platform for F-15 strike eagle is based on the plane that had its first flight in 1986 while the F-18 super hornet came around 1996 with much more radical reshaping from its original F-18 hornet. Beside F-15 will be slowly replaced by F-22 in USAF. While in the US Navy, F-18 super hornet will be the next generation carrier based fighter replacing older F-14. F-18 super hornet's mission based operation capability is also among the very best in the world today, if not the best. Beside, F-15 and F-18 both are designed by McDonnell Douglas and F-18 SH is their latest military multirole fighter.The only drawback could be its lack of close combat maneuverability compared to Mig-29, Su-30, F-16, Typhoon, Rafale. F-18 SH's Thrust to weight ratio of 0.93<1 also speaks for this concern. So BAF must incorporate BVR capabilities, latest avionics and network system to support SH. 

If I had to choose I would have rather gone with Mig-35 or some Su-30/Su-35 from the Russians. However given the reliability of McDonnel Douglas jets, along with the exceptionally low maintenance cost for F-18 super hornet compared to the Russian fleet of jets, I think SH is not bad at all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gromell

F-18F Super Hornet refueling a F-18E Super Hornet over Bay of Bengal


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Theres no way US is going to give that bird to BD ...Even if they do it would be just toys or models ... (A lil humour is good for health ..! dont take it to heart 

As for the topic . Can any one please quote any government official commenting on such a deal or anything from the manufacturers of F-18 aircraft, something like a display or an offer by the company ..! Can anyone provide such info rather than posting photographs ... Crap even i can make myself sit in that F-18  
Just for the info : in US, in court proceedings a digital image is not termed as an evidence .so please try to come up with something believable..!

It will be appreciated .. !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

gromell said:


> F-18F Super Hornet refueling a F-18E Super Hornet over Bay of Bengal



now wheres bay of bengal , all i see is the F-18s flying at high altitude . Now i can say that too " F-18s Flying over Australia " 

Link Please ..!

For Gods Sake this is F-18 , not mig-21 ..!


----------



## eastwatch

marcos98 said:


> THOSE ARE Royal Malaysian Air Force PILOTS,.....



Yes, these pilots do not look like Bangladeshis.


----------



## eastwatch

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Theres no way US is going to give that bird to BD ...Even if they do it would be just toys or models ... (A lil humour is good for health ..! dont take it to heart


Since when the US govt has appointed you as its Chief Spokesman for the military?


----------



## Luftwaffe

hello guys i don't mean to be negative i would wish bangladesh to have a small modern air force whether they induct su-30s+mig 29 or F-18E/F+mig 29...

Somebody is talking about 4+ Billion dollars spending on the air force alone do you guys seriously think its a fair spending? what about Medium and long range SAMs and better radars for air force and army air defense? why not include that to cover air space? why go for a 60 Million dollar F-18 when you can get a good deal with russian su-30 standard variant in less than 45 Million saving 12-15 Million per plane..
At the same time no sane developing country would spend immediately 4+ Billion dollars on her air force at once look at Pakistan if it was possible we could have approached france for rafale..don't mind but this is purely a dream..
categorically...there is no F-18 until MRCA is done with secondly the last you could be offered is F-16 block 52 that too is too expensive for bangladesh it is better for bangladesh to carry on with upgrades for mig-29 and purchase 1 more squadron = 20 mig 29 Fulcrum E and go for FC-1 don't get all flared up that bangladesh doesn't need it if that is the case why do you need F-18? deep strike into India? your job is to secure your airspace to protect it from any intruders mig-29+FC-1 is a best combination with same engines are used on FC-1/Mig 29 Fulcrum E another engine hassle solved sometimes give a thought about it too...
Before someone comes up with talks reality is bangladesh is not in a position to spend much on military and they have chosen the right direction to improve economy secondly there shall be no argument FC-1 fulfills bangladesh's requirements..F-7bg fulfills requirements of BAF means FC-1 will surely fulfill all of their requirements you don't even have an airspace as big as Pakistan what do you need F-18 for?


----------



## gromell

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> now wheres bay of bengal , all i see is the F-18s flying at high altitude . Now i can say that too " F-18s Flying over Australia "
> 
> Link Please ..!
> 
> For Gods Sake this is F-18 , not mig-21 ..!



I think you had too much exposure to N2O. Change your negative mentality. Did you get models of F-16 from USA? Yes I can understand your ISI created a situation in Pakistan and Afghanistan that was later used to convince the Americans to sell those F-16 to you. But we can get those F-18 super hornets inshAllah. We have Mig-29, so there is no question of going back to Mig-21. 

Those two are flying over bay of Bengal, flying from a US Navy carrier USS Kitty Hawk belonging to the US Navy's pacific fleet that visited Bay of Bengal in 2007 and probably again in recent times. The head of the Pacific Fleet also visited Dhaka. Here are two references. 

Still Asset Details for 070907-N-8591H-023

http://www.dodmedia.osd.mil/JCCC/Still/2007/Navy/070907-N-8591H-023.JPEG

As the report reads, * An F/A-18F Super Hornet aircraft assigned to Strike Fighter Squadron One Zero Two fuels an F/A-18E Super Hornet aircraft from Strike Fighter Squadron Two Seven during exercise Malabar 07-2 while over the Bay of Bengal Sept. 7, 2007. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jarod Hodge*

Think before you leap. 

And to answer why there would be no media report or government report on F-18 Super Hornet sales, you need to check one of my previous posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gromell

luftwaffe said:


> hello guys i don't mean to be negative i would wish bangladesh to have a small modern air force whether they induct su-30s+mig 29 or F-18E/F+mig 29...
> 
> Somebody is talking about 4+ Billion dollars spending on the air force alone do you guys seriously think its a fair spending? what about Medium and long range SAMs and better radars for air force and army air defense? why not include that to cover air space? why go for a 60 Million dollar F-18 when you can get a good deal with russian su-30 standard variant in less than 45 Million saving 12-15 Million per plane..
> At the same time no sane developing country would spend immediately 4+ Billion dollars on her air force at once look at Pakistan if it was possible we could have approached france for rafale..don't mind but this is purely a dream..
> categorically...there is no F-18 until MRCA is done with secondly the last you could be offered is F-16 block 52 that too is too expensive for bangladesh it is better for bangladesh to carry on with upgrades for mig-29 and purchase 1 more squadron = 20 mig 29 Fulcrum E and go for FC-1 don't get all flared up that bangladesh doesn't need it if that is the case why do you need F-18? deep strike into India? your job is to secure your airspace to protect it from any intruders mig-29+FC-1 is a best combination with same engines are used on FC-1/Mig 29 Fulcrum E another engine hassle solved sometimes give a thought about it too...
> Before someone comes up with talks reality is bangladesh is not in a position to spend much on military and they have chosen the right direction to improve economy secondly there shall be no argument FC-1 fulfills bangladesh's requirements..F-7bg fulfills requirements of BAF means FC-1 will surely fulfill all of their requirements you don't even have an airspace as big as Pakistan what do you need F-18 for?


 
It is not too expensive for Bangladesh to buy F-16 block 60, let alone block 52. Bangladesh definitely has the money to go for those air crafts. 

F-7 BG was not the primary choice. It was Su-27. But for some idiot politicians, we had to go for F-7 BG. Bangladesh essentially has the same air space as Pakistan's. Let me explain before you guys jump with rhetoric. Bangladesh has borders with India and then with Myanmar, both of which are potential air routes for enemy's aerial attack. For Pakistan, it's only the long strip of border with India along Sindh, Punjab, and Kashmir. You guys do not have any potential threat on the Baluchistan, NWFP and west of the country. Talibans have no air force. So Bangladesh has no less air space to defend than Pakistan. 

Bangladesh is not in position to spend in military?! How could a Pakistani be such an expert on Bangladesh's defence?! Wasn't this the strategy of West Pakistani military leaders?! "The defence of East Pakistan lies in the West". and hence the shame of 91,000 brave soldiers surrendering. You guys have no idea about the reality in Bangladesh. We have the money and seriously, we haven't really spent on our defence hardware yet. Compared to Pakistan's economy, Bangladesh's economy is in better shape, considering from where it had to grow since 1971. True that Bangladesh does not receive the same amount of foreign funding for its military but still, Bangladesh's position is not as bad as you think it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

..........................


----------



## Kharian_Beast

gromell said:


> I think super hornet(4.5+) is newer generation fighter than F-15(4/4+) . Only the latest F-15E variant like the ones Israel recently received could be compared to F-18 super hornet. The latest platform for F-15 strike eagle is based on the plane that had its first flight in 1986 while the F-18 super hornet came around 1996 with much more radical reshaping from its original F-18 hornet. Beside F-15 will be slowly replaced by F-22 in USAF. While in the US Navy, F-18 super hornet will be the next generation carrier based fighter replacing older F-14. F-18 super hornet's mission based operation capability is also among the very best in the world today, if not the best. Beside, F-15 and F-18 both are designed by McDonnell Douglas and F-18 SH is their latest military multirole fighter.The only drawback could be its lack of close combat maneuverability compared to Mig-29, Su-30, F-16, Typhoon, Rafale. F-18 SH's Thrust to weight ratio of 0.93<1 also speaks for this concern. So BAF must incorporate BVR capabilities, latest avionics and network system to support SH.
> 
> If I had to choose I would have rather gone with Mig-35 or some Su-30/Su-35 from the Russians. However given the reliability of McDonnel Douglas jets, along with the exceptionally low maintenance cost for F-18 super hornet compared to the Russian fleet of jets, I think SH is not bad at all!



Both are 4.5 platforms, F-15 Silent Eagle being the most advanced variant of them all in fact. ALso it doesn't really matter when the first variants came out as the F-15 also has undergone significant structural changes as well as addition of AESA radar, newer engines (as seen in the F-15SG model for Singapore which they chose over Rafale) and better avionics and weapons (AIM120D). I personally think the newer Strike Eagle variants are better for Bangladesh because it is not guaranteed you will have access to American carriers in a war anyways. Streamlining with a U.S. carrier fleet isn't logical so no reason to rush into buying SH, Strike Eagle is a superior aircraft in almost every way. Both M-D aircraft will eventually be phased out by F-22 and F-35 so no argument there really. Also no comparison with Russian aircraft, but political strings will be involved with any US purchase. 

Honestly for BD's needs JF-17 is actually the better fit. But I would definitely chose F-15 if purchasing from the U.S.


----------



## Luftwaffe

gromell my friend if it is no too expensive be my guest get F-16 block 60 you ain't going to get 24 of them for 500 Million dollars but surely you can get them after approval for 4 Billion dollars just because they are block 60!! Pakistan is spending more than 3.5 Billion dollars alone on procuring those 18 F-18 blk 52 plus the upgrades of 34 F-16s 
coming back from higher grounds open the map and check it out yourself that is hilarious to say bangladesh has same air space as Pakistan.
I never said i am an expert! but logic tells everything..and Yes i stand correct BD has no funds merely just to spend 4 billion dollars on F-18/F-16 block 60 use your head if you do not have long and medium SAMs system than you guys are sitting ducks..those jaguars and MRCA and Mig-27 will create havoc for you..not a wise tactic just to spend on pricey Jets..
and clearly you do not have the exact historical facts and figures for that so called 91,000 surrendering come back to the topic of what bangladesh air force will procure and stop bulls.....with east/west Pakistan thing move on..

Lastly NO! bangladesh is totally not in position to get pricey Jets that too for 4 Billion dollars?! wakeup and that too your last resort is Russia perhaps MuradK and MastanKhan can convince you..


----------



## TopCat

Streamlining with US defence apparatus is very important. Russians is not our allies neither they will come out openly in case any war with burmese or with India. Most American public still think (regardless of global political scenario) India as their adversary. As USA has shown interest to sell F-18 instead of F-16 means something to me and we should grab that opportunity. Its time that US and BD should show their alliance in a more visible way.


----------



## TopCat

luftwaffe said:


> gromell my friend if it is no too expensive be my guest get F-16 block 60 you ain't going to get 24 of them for 500 Million dollars but surely you can get them after approval for 4 Billion dollars just because they are block 60!! Pakistan is spending more than 3.5 Billion dollars alone on procuring those 18 F-18 blk 52 plus the upgrades of 34 F-16s
> coming back from higher grounds open the map and check it out yourself that is hilarious to say bangladesh has same air space as Pakistan.
> I never said i am an expert! but logic tells everything..and Yes i stand correct BD has no funds merely just to spend 4 billion dollars on F-18/F-16 block 60 use your head if you do not have long and medium SAMs system than you guys are sitting ducks..those jaguars and MRCA and Mig-27 will create havoc for you..not a wise tactic just to spend on pricey Jets..
> and clearly you do not have the exact historical facts and figures for that so called 91,000 surrendering come back to the topic of what bangladesh air force will procure and stop bulls.....with east/west Pakistan thing move on..
> 
> Lastly NO! bangladesh is totally not in position to get pricey Jets that too for 4 Billion dollars?! wakeup and that too your last resort is Russia perhaps MuradK and MastanKhan can convince you..



I understand your point luftwaffe but as I said earlier its not only hardware but also political. BD parliament approved 1.5 billion dollar worth of hardware for Navy in the last budget. They are also considering big facelift for airforce. Ofcourse we need SAM and BD also in a look out for better air defence system. We also dont have good experience dealing with Russians, and we had to send our Migs to Ukraine for maintenance. Russians are out of question for future air craft purchase for now at least.


----------



## jha

[.......................


----------



## TopCat

jha said:


> ahem ..ahem... i think it costs much more than this figure....considering life time maintenance and spares...but i might be wrong....
> 
> *however i do think that bengladesh has the capacity to buy these.....*but again if i had to choose ... i would choose su-35 anyday...but its their call



Yu think too much. Indians did not believe BD could buy Migs-29 either but the did..


----------



## jha

sorry . i did not know that thinking was your copyright....

this is my last post in the thread...good luck with your debate


----------



## jarnee

Sri Lankan said:


> *A virus in my computer giving me some hard times. *



download Kaspersky trial version and get this virus fixed, most probabaly it is "KHATRA.EXE" virus , which doen not allow you to copy paste URL's ... On lighter note..stop surfing & downloading pro#n videos lol


----------



## leonblack08

Why some people are debating so intensely as if we already ordered them???

The thread did not even claim BAF was ordering F-18s,but yet I see some members are loosing their sleep.

Its just pictures,and nothing yet is confirmed by any neutral and reliable source.So save your energy when the actual decision will be taken.

Last time I remember people were getting crazy at the news of "16 High tech" planes.later they turned out to be F-7 BG!

So wait before the news is confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

iajdani said:


> I understand your point luftwaffe but as I said earlier its not only hardware but also political. BD parliament approved 1.5 billion dollar worth of hardware for Navy in the last budget. They are also considering big facelift for airforce. Ofcourse we need SAM and BD also in a look out for better air defence system. We also dont have good experience dealing with Russians, and we had to send our Migs to Ukraine for maintenance. Russians are out of question for future air craft purchase for now at least.



But how it could be a political strategy against India (as you said USA considers India as their adversary) when AL govt is in the chair?


----------



## Skies

gromell said:


> Bangladesh essentially has the same air space as Pakistan's. Let me explain before you guys jump with rhetoric. Bangladesh has borders with India and then with Myanmar, both of which are potential air routes for enemy's aerial attack. For Pakistan, it's only the long strip of border with India along Sindh, Punjab, and Kashmir. You guys do not have any potential threat on the Baluchistan, NWFP and west of the country. Talibans have no air force. So Bangladesh has no less air space to defend than Pakistan.



How I will classify this bull? As a mere joke which is good for health?

BTW, this kinda bull is only, clearly, proves that you are infected by something bad as I told before!

P.S: I understand what you wanted to explain. But luftwaffe said that we have little air space even for training or practice. But it will be nice to see if we will get some F-18.


----------



## garibnawaz

iajdani said:


> You got some F-18 phobia, dont know why.
> Too many news are coming out regarding F-18 procurement and I keep my finger crossed to see them flying over BD sky.
> 
> Who offered???? make a guess...



Why not to post atleast one reliable source out of those too many news?

I dont have F-18 fobia, if it is offered to BAF I wouldn't give a damn. However I would like to know it from a reliable source.

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

Always Neutral said:


> Dear GB,
> 
> Its obvious ur are kid out of kindergarden as far as the Armed Forces are concerned. Please do yourself a favor and learn before you post.



I thought you were neutral, but with your tone one can realize how you neutal you are.



> Just an advice your navy has been sending pilots to train on the the Goshawks with the US Navy as an alternative to the Mig 29 KUB. Has the Indian Navy ever bought a Goshawk ? Please don't confuse the Hawk AJT of the IAF with the Naval Goshawk.



Our pilots got tranining on T-45 Goshawk for one simple reason because neither India nor Russia has facilities for intermediate deck-based flight training, which US apparently offered us with T-45.

Besides T-45 were/are officially offered to India. 

Boeing team flying down to sell T-45 Goshawk

This training was covered by both US and Indian media. I am putting a link of official US Navy website for reference which covers each and every excersice and activity of US Navy. Same was USAF,US Army and US Marines have their respective websites who covers each and every activity of their respecitve forces.

Indian Pilot Records First At Sea Qualification Aboard Carrier

In the BAF F-18 training case no such coverage is available, unless you want to come up with theory that this was a confidential and classified event.

If the coverage is available please feel free to post it here.

I am yet to see/realize the significance of these BD pilots getting training on F-18. 



> As regards joy rides US Navy or AF do give joy rides but only to CNS, CAS of other countries but never to 10 young pilots.



I can post pics of US aircrafts giving joyrides to Indian Veterans, Pilots, Reporters etc.



> There is something brewing round the corner and be wise enough to accept and analyse.



Please post the links if you are so neutral as you claim to be.

GB

P.S: - The US navy link actually talks about IN/IAF pilots training results. 

Please be kind to us by posting links about the BAF training results.


----------



## garibnawaz

gromell said:


> I do not understand why garibnawaz is so agitated by this news?!
> In Bangladesh, media never knows about military procurement before the final contract is inked. This is how the Bangladesh military rolls. Bangladeshi media is not very good at covering military procurement news. They are not interested either. They are only interested about how much Government has allocated for defence budget. and how much of it could have been spent on education or social sector. within the budget, the military can buy whatever they want! Whether they are buying tanks for the army or buying gifts for their wives is not issue, unfortunately.



All I am asking is for reliable source or linkto back up claims which is natural on a defence forum.

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

gromell said:


> F-18F Super Hornet refueling a F-18E Super Hornet over Bay of Bengal



Over Indian waters/sky during an excersice Malabar 2007 with India,Japan,Austrailia and Singapore.

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

leonblack08 said:


> This picture's ones are RMAF pilots.But the other ones are BAF pilots.
> 
> *Sri Lankan* mixed up the pics I guess.



Yeah Yeah why not?

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

gromell said:


> I think you had too much exposure to N2O. Change your negative mentality. Did you get models of F-16 from USA? Yes I can understand your ISI created a situation in Pakistan and Afghanistan that was later used to convince the Americans to sell those F-16 to you. But we can get those F-18 super hornets inshAllah. We have Mig-29, so there is no question of going back to Mig-21.
> 
> Those two are flying over bay of Bengal, flying from a US Navy carrier USS Kitty Hawk belonging to the US Navy's pacific fleet that visited Bay of Bengal in 2007 and probably again in recent times. The head of the Pacific Fleet also visited Dhaka. Here are two references.
> 
> Still Asset Details for 070907-N-8591H-023
> 
> http://www.dodmedia.osd.mil/JCCC/Still/2007/Navy/070907-N-8591H-023.JPEG
> 
> As the report reads, * An F/A-18F Super Hornet aircraft assigned to Strike Fighter Squadron One Zero Two fuels an F/A-18E Super Hornet aircraft from Strike Fighter Squadron Two Seven during exercise Malabar 07-2 while over the Bay of Bengal Sept. 7, 2007. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jarod Hodge*



As explained earlier that was during Malabar 2007 over Indian sky/waters.

GB


----------



## Always Neutral

garibnawaz said:


> I thought you were neutral, but with your tone one can realize how you neutal you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Our pilots got tranining on T-45 Goshawk for one simple reason because neither India nor Russia has facilities for intermediate deck-based flight training, which US apparently offered us with T-45.
> 
> Besides T-45 were/are officially offered to India.
> 
> *DID YOU BUY THEM BEFORE FLYING THEM?*
> 
> Boeing team flying down to sell T-45 Goshawk
> 
> This training was covered by both US and Indian media. I am putting a link of official US Navy website for reference which covers each and every excersice and activity of US Navy. Same was USAF,US Army and US Marines have their respective websites who covers each and every activity of their respecitve forces.
> 
> Indian Pilot Records First At Sea Qualification Aboard Carrier
> 
> In the BAF F-18 training case no such coverage is available, unless you want to come up with theory that this was a confidential and classified event.
> 
> *WHOSE FAULT IS IT IF THE MEDIA DOES NOT COVER IT ? BAF'S ?*
> If the coverage is available please feel free to post it here.
> 
> I am yet to see/realize the significance of these BD pilots getting training on F-18.
> 
> *THATS WHY I SAID WAIT AND WATCH. WHY WOULD THE US NAVY WASTE ITS VALUABLE ENGINE HOURS GIVING NOT ONE BUT SEVERAL PILOTS JOY RIDES. THATS THE JOB OF THE MANUFACTURER NOT THE USN.*
> 
> I can post pics of US aircrafts giving joyrides to Indian Veterans, Pilots, Reporters etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post the links if you are so neutral as you claim to be.
> 
> GB
> 
> P.S: - The US navy link actually talks about IN/IAF pilots training results.
> 
> Please be kind to us by posting links about the BAF training results.



HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS WAS NOT A CLASSIFIED OPS TO CHECKMATE BURMA ?

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

brotherbangladesh said:


> But how it could be a political strategy against India (as you said USA considers India as their adversary) when AL govt is in the chair?



USA does not consider AL as their adversary neither they consider them as Dalal of India as you like to wish. AL is a liberal pro west government which can be relied upon unlike reactionary BNP which is viewed as sympathetic to terrorist and Islamic fundementalist.


----------



## TopCat

garibnawaz said:


> Why not to post atleast one reliable source out of those too many news?
> 
> I dont have F-18 fobia, if it is offered to BAF I wouldn't give a damn. However I would like to know it from a reliable source.
> 
> GB



Its been said time and again that BD media is not authorized to publish defence related news neither they are updated. They call them classified and get a$$ kicked if they do so. BD keeps everything low profiled. economy, defence, statistics everything. We are a LDC and act like LDC unlike India or Pakistan who act like first world.
Cheers..


----------



## garibnawaz

Always Neutral said:


> HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS WAS NOT A CLASSIFIED OPS TO CHECKMATE BURMA ?
> 
> Regards



If it was classified, how come the pics got leaked?

GB



> Its been said time and again that BD media is not authorized to publish defence related news neither they are updated. They call them classified and get a$$ kicked if they do so. BD keeps everything low profiled. economy, defence, statistics everything. We are a LDC and act like LDC unlike India or Pakistan who act like first world.
> Cheers..



How about US media then?

GB


----------



## TopCat

garibnawaz said:


> If it was classified, how come the pics got leaked?
> 
> GB
> 
> 
> 
> How about US media then?
> 
> GB



Those pictures are from US source only.


----------



## garibnawaz

iajdani said:


> Those pictures are from US source only.



Those pictures are from BD Military Forum as claimed by the thread starter earlier.

If those pictures are from US source? Then which source? How come only pictures and no literature?

As I mentioned earlier US Military websites would have mentioned about it if it was a training excersice and if it was confidential there shouldn't have been any pics at all.

GB


----------



## Always Neutral

garibnawaz said:


> Those pictures are from BD Military Forum as claimed by the thread starter earlier.
> 
> If those pictures are from US source? Then which source? How come only pictures and no literature?
> 
> As I mentioned earlier US Military websites would have mentioned about it if it was a training excersice and if it was confidential there shouldn't have been any pics at all.
> 
> GB



As I suggested you are very naive. Do you know how many Indian Army Officers have been given a swift kick on their ***** for posting sensitive photos of themselves on Face Book ? Get my meaning

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Always Neutral said:


> As I suggested you are very naive. Do you know how many Indian Army Officers have been given a swift kick on their ***** for posting sensitive photos of themselves on Face Book ? Get my meaning
> 
> Regards



There is no cure for one's imagination.

Carry on with your little dream of BAF getting F-18.

As I said earlier, I as an Indian or any other fellow Indian is least bothored about BAF getting F-18.

All you and others are whinning that you can't prove at all.



> Do you know how many Indian Army Officers have been given a swift kick on their ***** for posting sensitive photos of themselves on Face Book ?



Why dont you enlight me with atleast one such incident? 

One incident where a so called classfied excersice photos have been put by IA officer or any other military branch officer of India?



> As I suggested you are very naive.



In previous post I was from Kindergarden now I am naive?

If I were you I would have posted reliable links sources and shut the mouth of a naive. Else I would have kept quite. But like I said you and others have proved that this story is nothing but one's imagination.

GB

P.S: - BTW confidential excersices means no photography allowed at all.


----------



## Always Neutral

garibnawaz said:


> There is no cure for one's imagination.
> 
> Carry on with your little dream of BAF getting F-18.
> 
> As I said earlier, I as an Indian or any other fellow Indian is least bothored about BAF getting F-18.
> 
> All you and others are whinning that you can't prove at all.
> 
> *NO ONE IS SAYING THEY GETTING F 18'S BUT YOUR CHEAPSHOT THAT THESE MANY BAF GUYS WENT FOR A JOYRIDE IS ABSURD AND SHOWS YOUR LACK OF REAL MILITARY KNOWLEDGE.*
> 
> Why dont you enlight me with atleast one such incident?
> 
> One incident where a so called classfied excersice photos have been put by IA officer or any other military branch officer of India?
> 
> 
> *GOOGLE AND YOUR WISH WILL BE ANSWERED*
> 
> In previous post I was from Kindergarden now I am naive?
> 
> *YOUR FIRST POST WAS KINDERGARDEN AND YOUR NEXT WAS NAIVE HENCE THE DIFFERENCE*
> 
> If I were you I would have posted reliable links sources and shut the mouth of a naive. Else I would have kept quite. But like I said you and others have proved that this story is nothing but one's imagination.
> 
> *SHOW ME A RELIABLE LINK WHICH PROVES ISRAEL HAS A NUKE.*
> GB
> 
> P.S: - BTW confidential excersices means no photography allowed at all.



ITS OBVIOUS YOU HAVE NOT BEEN IN THE ARMED FORCES OR HAVE A FRIEND IN IT. I have a collection of such photos.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## garibnawaz

Always Neutral said:


> ITS OBVIOUS YOU HAVE NOT BEEN IN THE ARMED FORCES OR HAVE A FRIEND IN IT. I have a collection of such photos.
> 
> Regards



My cozin is in IAF. 

2 of my best friends are in Indian Army and IAF respectively.

I myself went up to the SSB interview thrice.

'C' certificate holder with 'A' grade and an alumni of one of India's prestigious military college.

Come up with something new to satisfy your ego and justify lies.

GB


----------



## Always Neutral

garibnawaz said:


> My cozin is in IAF.
> 
> 2 of my best friends are in Indian Army and IAF respectively.
> 
> I myself went up to the SSB interview thrice.
> 
> 'C' certificate holder with 'A' grade and an alumni of one of India's prestigious military college.
> 
> Come up with something new to satisfy your ego and justify lies.
> 
> GB



Then do yourself a favor and ask them how many times they have taken photos on normal missions and kept them in their private collection.


While at it ask them whether they have been retricted from Facebook.

Till Then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

garibnawaz said:


> Yeah Yeah why not?
> 
> GB



What the hell do you mean by the above?

You check the BAF insignia on the pilots uniform.One even wearing BAF uniform.You have any problem with that?

Stop posting one liners to increase your post count.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

garibnawaz said:


> As I said earlier, I as an Indian or any other fellow Indian is least bothored about BAF getting F-18.



You don't care about???

Excuse me!!!! kindly look around.*You are the only Indian *who is hyper about the *"slightest possibility of BAF getting F-18s"*.

It seems you are more interested than us in this regard.
We are only discussing,not claiming.As time and again we are saying nothing yet confirmed.

But it seems you don't have the capacity to understand.

And regarding BD media,how many posts are needed to make you understand that BD media *DO NOT* cover defence material as in India or Pakistan?


----------



## garibnawaz

Always Neutral said:


> Then do yourself a favor and ask them how many times they have taken photos on normal missions and kept them in their private collection.



We were discussing about taking photos at classified missions as you mentioned. Now you are confusing confidential classified missions with normal missions????

It was you who said that HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS WAS NOT A CLASSIFIED OPS TO CHECKMATE BURMA ?

Now you are mixing up the photography issue with normal missions?

Quite a neutral guy I must say.



> We are only discussing,not claiming.As time and again we are saying nothing yet confirmed.



Ahhh after all now you are discussing and not claiming? Check the topic name and discussions once again.



> You check the BAF insignia on the pilots uniform.One even wearing BAF uniform.You have any problem with that?



Does it prove that they are on training? NO
Does it prove that BAF is buying? NO



> Stop posting one liners to increase your post count.



Who cares about Post Count?



> And regarding BD media,how many posts are needed to make you understand that BD media DO NOT cover defence material as in India or Pakistan?



As mentioned many times earlier US media does. If not mainstream media the military websites do cover each and every US military activity.

Now as someone said this might be a classified mission.

If it is Classified then how come photos?



> While at it ask them whether they have been retricted from Facebook.



If you are so well informed, you must be having a source or link to back your claim.

Awaiting for the same genius. 

GB


----------



## Always Neutral

garibnawaz said:


> We were discussing about taking photos at classified missions as you mentioned. Now you are confusing confidential classified missions with normal missions????
> 
> It was you who said that HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS WAS NOT A CLASSIFIED OPS TO CHECKMATE BURMA ?
> 
> Now you are mixing up the photography issue with normal missions?
> 
> Quite a neutral guy I must say.
> 
> 
> GB



I can only say

 = U

But I can make out you have no clue how many rules we personally bend when we used to do classified ops when even mobile phone cameras did not exist.

Firstly get it thru your grey matter, USN does not do joy rides for 10 junior Pilots of a foreign Navy, that is the job of aircraft manufacturers who also give free rides to journalists etc.

Secondly the point that there is no media coverage on this issue signals that there is more to this topic than just a joy ride.

Lastly if it was a joy - ride the USN would have proudly released this in the Press to generate good will.

If you ask me this was we what called in our days a TECHSMIL ops i.e to check if BAF can use Western Jets since most of their hardware is Soviet origin. 

Regards


----------



## garibnawaz

Always Neutral said:


> I can only say
> 
> = U



Yeah, I get that all the time.



> Firstly get it thru your grey matter, USN does not do joy rides for 10 junior Pilots of a foreign Navy, that is the job of aircraft manufacturers who also give free rides to journalists etc.



I thought they were BAF pilots. From where you got foriegn Navy crap now???

Besides, if you haven't noticed, none of them are airborne. Even the cokpit canopy is not closed.

It might not be a joyride, just might be a photo session who knows?

After all the rheotic people still fail to prove

1) BAF pilots are on training of F-18.
2) F-18 is offered to BAF.

Now I will open a thread with me posing with AK-47's. The snaps that I have already posted on the same forum.

Shall I title the thread as 

a) GB an Indian Armed Forces personal.
b) GB a covert operative
c) GB a militiant
d) None of the above

The right answer will be none of the above. GB just pose with AK-47's. GB just shot 20 rounds from his AK courtesy his friend who is ranked as Major.

Thats it.

Same goes with the thread. We have some BAF pilots posing in front of F-18's. Some of them sitting in cockpit. 

This does not mean anything unless proven otherwise.

Here are some pics of USAF pilots sitting or standing in front of IAF Su-30MKI.



















Now what does this means?

USAF pilots getting training on IAF Su-30MKI's or USAF is considering buying this aircraft and since they are evaluating it?

GB

P.S: - Better come up with sources / links backing your claims or keep quite. One of the photos posted is actually of Malaysian Air Force pilots as proven earlier. This shows how desperate some people are to relate things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

When other BD members think that I'm saying something wrong then they criticize me. That's good. So, why other Indian members not criticizing _garibnawaz_? He has disease de incomprehension.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Always Neutral

garibnawaz said:


> Yeah, I get that all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were BAF pilots. From where you got foriegn Navy crap now???
> 
> *Is not BAF a foreign Force to the USN. However you still could not find a suitable answer to statement that USN doenot give joy rides to anybody for fun. Secondly since there is no publicity on this issue it raises eyebrows and thats all. I have never said this will lead to F 18 deal in the near future.*
> GB
> 
> P.S: - Better come up with sources / links backing your claims or keep quite. One of the photos posted is actually of Malaysian Air Force pilots as proven earlier. This shows how desperate some people are to relate things.



Ya whatever Mr Fanboy Know it all.

Regards

Ps : be careful while posing with the AK 47, knowing you you will probably shoot yourself in the foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

brotherbangladesh said:


> When other BD members think that I'm saying something wrong then they criticize me. That's good. So, why other Indian members not criticizing _garibnawaz_? He has disease de incomprehension.



because we dont have the slightest clue whats going on in this thread to make an opinion.

As most of us are still discussing the PAK-FA

From what i skimmed through.

I dont understand what the issue is if BAF gets F-18's


----------



## blain2

garibnawaz said:


> The guyz are just doing photosession possibally before a joyride.
> 
> It nowhere says training.
> 
> I can share photos of American Pilots getting themselves photographed on Su-30MKI or Indians getting themselves photgraphed on F-16 and F-18.
> 
> Does not mean either of them are training on the aircraft.
> 
> Nobody trains without procurement as there is no use of training unless there is a procurement.
> 
> Unless people here wants to provide the benefits of F-18 training to BAF.
> 
> GB



Gharib sahib,

What is your problem with familiarization flights? What if BAF are thinking about buying some and have their pilots evaluating the type?

You may not know, however there is a lot of stuff that goes on before things even become official and contracts are signed. How can a BAF pilot possibly even show interest in a type without getting some familiarity with it?

Nothing may come out of this, but why such negativity? If the pilot is crouching in front of an aircraft with his helmet on his lap, he is bound to be flying the aircraft. 

Eventually BAF will have to consider multi-mission/multi-role platforms and the Western ones tend to offer better availability and technical edge. Even a smaller fleet of 18 or so F/A-18s would simplify things for BAF greatly from a logistics standpoint and at the same time add immense capability.

I think the Mig-29 experience has been alright for BAF and they may be looking for a Western solution. With BD-US relations cordial, a sale is feasible and possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

brotherbangladesh said:


> When other BD members think that I'm saying something wrong then they criticize me. That's good. So, why other Indian members not criticizing _garibnawaz_? He has disease de incomprehension.



That is because they look after each other while we don't. They are united to destroy bd or pak in both sides while we are busy to destroy each other for them. Notice how bharati take our side while talking about the event of 71 yet can not digest the fact that bd may be procure these birds. 

Bangladesh economy is standing on solid ground thus I think it's time for us to cover our sky and sea from any intrusion.


----------



## Always Neutral

blain2 said:


> Gharib sahib,
> 
> What is your problem with familiarization flights? What if BAF are thinking about buying some and have their pilots evaluating the type?
> 
> .



I was trying to explain the same to him by stating the word TECHSMIL

=

TECHNOLOGY ASSIMILATION

but he wants to pose with an AK 47 instead of learning.



This is a two way process. BAF getting a first hand feel of Western Tech and the USN / USAF of the capabilities of present crop of BAF.

After all undivided PAF had pilots from both sides however after 1971 I suspect the BAF became USSR oriented so this could be gentle re-introduction but GB is wiser as he has a C certificate from NCC so why argue?

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bd_4_ever

Thats a very good news.....i hope our young pilots get the best from the training....

But, this is mainly for the BD posters.....
We knew that till 2021, according to the government's BAF modernization plan, there is not supposed to be any aircraft procurement......only upgrades and ground hardware procurements......so having said that, is there any sudden change in it or something......cuz afaik, wasting money and time for Hornet training, that is also in the USA....being given to some young pilots of a third-world country.....certainly is not a joy ride.....

So BD members or anyone, please be kind to deal with my ignorance....

Cheers!!!


----------



## TopCat

bd_4_ever said:


> Thats a very good news.....i hope our young pilots get the best from the training....
> 
> But, this is mainly for the BD posters.....
> We knew that till 2021, according to the government's BAF modernization plan, there is not supposed to be any aircraft procurement......only upgrades and ground hardware procurements......so having said that, is there any sudden change in it or something......cuz afaik, wasting money and time for Hornet training, that is also in the USA....being given to some young pilots of a third-world country.....certainly is not a joy ride.....
> 
> So BD members or anyone, please be kind to deal with my ignorance....
> 
> Cheers!!!



By 2021 there will be procurement as well. It said upgradation means replacing older aircraft. You misinterpreted the whole thing.


----------



## Always Neutral

bd_4_ever said:


> Thats a very good news.....i hope our young pilots get the best from the training....
> 
> But, this is mainly for the BD posters.....
> We knew that till 2021, according to the government's BAF modernization plan, there is not supposed to be any aircraft procurement......only upgrades and ground hardware procurements......so having said that, is there any sudden change in it or something......cuz afaik, wasting money and time for Hornet training, that is also in the USA....being given to some young pilots of a third-world country.....certainly is not a joy ride.....
> 
> So BD members or anyone, please be kind to deal with my ignorance....
> 
> Cheers!!!



That does not rule out an FMS deal to checkmate Burma and China.

Regards


----------



## bd_4_ever

iajdani said:


> By 2021 there will be procurement as well. It said upgradation means replacing older aircraft. You misinterpreted the whole thing.



Oh...thanks iajdani bro....in that case yah, i misinterpreted it.....

Cheers!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

Always Neutral said:


> That does not rule out an FMS deal to checkmate Burma and China.
> 
> Regards



Yes AN, strongly agreed. I anyway had a misconception about the plans.

However, checkmate Burma...i get that....and i regard it highly important and would appreciate if GoB takes any decisions about the procurement.

But China???

Cheers!!!


----------



## Always Neutral

bd_4_ever said:


> Yes AN, strongly agreed. I anyway had a misconception about the plans.
> 
> However, checkmate Burma...i get that....and i regard it highly important and would appreciate if GoB takes any decisions about the procurement.
> 
> But China???
> 
> Cheers!!!



To stop China selling their Jf 17's !

Wean you away from Chinese influence.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Always Neutral said:


> To stop China selling their Jf 17's !
> 
> Wean you away from Chinese influence.



We are anyway not going for Jf 17's....and i suppose this is quite assured....Plus this present government may not opt for any more chinese arms, many of you know the reasons why....

But yah, the Hornets were a sudden choice i guess...just came out of the blues....it was never anywhere in any plans before, was it???

Clear me if i am wrong.....

Cheers!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

are you really thinking china force someone to sell there hardwere?.


----------



## Always Neutral

bd_4_ever said:


> We are anyway not going for Jf 17's....and i suppose this is quite assured....Plus this present government may not opt for any more chinese arms, many of you know the reasons why....
> 
> But yah, the Hornets were a sudden choice i guess...just came out of the blues....it was never anywhere in any plans before, was it???
> 
> Clear me if i am wrong.....
> 
> Cheers!!!



You may never buy Hornets or maybe you may get some moth balled 3.5 generation US Fighters ranging from f16, f-15 or maybe even f18 but till you interact with US navy or airforce you will not know how good they are and they will not know how good you are.

The second reason is that no one will give you free planes in Europe as we cannot afford it but the US can under FMS.

As I said lets wait and watch ?

Regards

Ps : If it happens it is because once upon a time BAF flew sabres and why not again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

imran khan said:


> are you really thinking china force someone to sell there hardwere?.



No Imran Vai, didnt mean that.....but i think we never had Jf 17 in our procurement options.....

Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

i personally thinks jf-17 or fc-1 should not given to BD .its not because of BD but indians can got bird in first hand even they can delever it to india for tests and training and its sad news for us.i repeat .if bangladesh got f-18 2 sqw or even f-35 i will be happy because i know they are our brothers and we have 1000000000000&#37; no threat from them as saudi UAE malisia indonesia buy some thing we have no any problim.


----------



## TopCat

imran khan said:


> i personally thinks jf-17 or fc-1 should not given to BD .its not because of BD but indians can got bird in first hand even they can delever it to india for tests and training and its sad news for us.i repeat .if bangladesh got f-18 2 sqw or even f-35 i will be happy because i know they are our brothers and we have 1000000000000% no threat from them as saudi UAE malisia indonesia buy some thing we have no any problim.



What jf-17 got so secret about? Most of the parts including engines are outsourced and readily available to India anyways. I am just curious about that big mystery fighter...


----------



## Imran Khan

iajdani said:


> What jf-17 got so secret about? Most of the parts including engines are outsourced and readily available to India anyways. I am just curious about that big mystery fighter...



then why US cry to delever there waipons to china there some thing bro .we don't got many waipons from US just because these got acsess of china. WHY RUSSIA CRY OVER su-27 GO TO USA?


----------



## TopCat

Always Neutral said:


> You may never buy Hornets or maybe you may get some moth balled 3.5 generation US Fighters ranging from f16, f-15 or maybe even f18 but till you interact with *US navy or airforce you will not know how good they are and they will not know how good you are.*The second reason is that no one will give you free planes in Europe as we cannot afford it but the US can under FMS.
> 
> As I said lets wait and watch ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ps : If it happens it is because once upon a time BAF flew sabres and why not again.



That was my point. Since US was interested in providing F-18 training instead of F-16, means a lot to me. Providing F-16 will not be any use for USA as BD's land cant be used as a launch pad for any combat operation but BD can well participate with USA based on their carrier if they were used to F-18. thats the whole idea of this fuzz. That is my gutt feeling. Couple of month ago US donated 21 boats to our navy. They had been providing training to our army even building SWAT force similar to US SWAT. There must be a reason behind all these.


----------



## TopCat

imran khan said:


> then why US cry to delever there waipons to china there some thing bro .we don't got many waipons from US just because these got acsess of china. WHY RUSSIA CRY OVER su-27 GO TO USA?



That was a joke.. lets stick to the F-18...


----------



## Imran Khan

iajdani said:


> That was a joke.. lets stick to the F-18...



SO OK BUT WHAT ABUT LINK AS SIR GHREEB N ASKING

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> That was my point. Since US was interested in providing F-18 training instead of F-16, means a lot to me. Providing F-16 will not be any use for USA as BD's land cant be used as a launch pad for any combat operation but BD can well participate with USA based on their carrier if they were used to F-18. thats the whole idea of this fuzz. That is my gutt feeling. Couple of month ago US donated 21 boats to our navy. They had been providing training to our army even building SWAT force similar to US SWAT. There must be a reason behind all these.



Also BN SWADS.

I remember US ambassador giving a speech on the graduation ceremony of BN SWADS members.Besides they are trained in US and ROK seal style.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## garibnawaz

blain2 said:


> Gharib sahib,
> 
> What is your problem with familiarization flights? What if BAF are thinking about buying some and have their pilots evaluating the type?
> 
> You may not know, however there is a lot of stuff that goes on before things even become official and contracts are signed. How can a BAF pilot possibly even show interest in a type without getting some familiarity with it?
> 
> Nothing may come out of this, but why such negativity? If the pilot is crouching in front of an aircraft with his helmet on his lap, he is bound to be flying the aircraft.
> 
> Eventually BAF will have to consider multi-mission/multi-role platforms and the Western ones tend to offer better availability and technical edge. Even a smaller fleet of 18 or so F/A-18s would simplify things for BAF greatly from a logistics standpoint and at the same time add immense capability.
> 
> I think the Mig-29 experience has been alright for BAF and they may be looking for a Western solution. With BD-US relations cordial, a sale is feasible and possible.



Dear Blain,

First and formost no need for calling sahib. You can either call me GB, Gharib or Shahnawaz. 

I hate to be called as sir or sahib.

Secondly I have no issues with Bangladesh getting F-18 or evaluating F-18 or getting training on F-18.

The topic of the thread says _Bangladesh Air Force sends pilots for training on F-18 Jets. _

If it is so have I done something wrong in asking for links or sources?. If there are photos available then this news might not be a confidential. If it is confidential and photos have surfaced through some other way then How reliable is the claim that BAF has sent their pilots for training?

Now whether they are evaluating or going to purchase is another thing. I am asking something which is related to the subject of the thread.



> but why such negativity



You got it wrong. There is no negativity. The thread starter posted IAF MKI's welcoming the first Air India B-777 photos and named it as Indian Fighter escorting Indian PM's plane.

Such misinformation is deliberately spread on this forum by some members. I can point out many such threads. Even on the same thread there is a photo of Malaysian pilots with Malaysian F-18's which the members are trying to prove as Bangladeshi Pilots.

We all come here to gain knowledge for which many times we share our own knowledge as well. If the BAF pilots are being sent for training, or any other purpose, I dont think I am wrong in asking for links or sources.

Rather than providing links or sources the members are coming up with further unconfirmed news which irritating me here.

I hope as a Super Moderator you will understand my above points and appriciate my demand for a reliable link or a source for any claim which is made. 

The title is clear that _Bangladesh Air Force sends pilots for training on F-18 Jets_ hence there should not be any if or but or any maginitive theory behind it. 

I will appriciate your reply either in the topic or in PM.



> Ps : be careful while posing with the AK 47, knowing you you will probably shoot yourself in the foot.



In that case I must say that you don't know me at all. I will not even bothor to discuss further with you as you have proven that you cant back any of your claim or a theory.

I accept, I am afraid of BAF buying F-18's. I am shiverring in fear as the future of my country is in danger due to BAF buying F-18's. 

Damn the IAF will loose the war with Bangladesh (if any) within minutes due to this.

SAVYYY??

GB


----------



## chisty_chowdhury



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chisty_chowdhury



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

chisty_chowdhury said:


>




Yap this is the one left for BAF by US Navy. The background is from Kurmitulla air base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Yes that's the one left by US marines.Some people read (Garib Nawaz) didn't believe it when I posted another pic of F-18.

Thanks Chisty for the pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Gentlemen,

Especially the ill informed Gentlmen, and the Superior Mr.Neautral.

Here is the whole story behind the above pictures which are posted in this thread.

All the photos posted are from Excersice Sumo Tiger 2007. Yes this excersice occured in 2007. 

The excersice was done with US Marines and not US navy. Marines did not left any F-18 behind. The F-18 was for public display especially friends and family of BAF.

This excersice was covered by US Marines official website.

*MAG-12 Marines kick off Sumo Tiger in Bangladesh*
1st Lt. Adrian J.T. Rankine-Galloway

KURMITOLA AIR BASE, Bangladesh (November 2, 2007) -- Morning mist rose above a jungle-bound airfield in Bangladesh Oct. 25 as aircraft from Marine Fighter-Attack Squadron 314 and the Bangladesh Air Force revved to life to start a day of flight operations during Exercise Sumo Tiger 2007.

The "Black Knights" of VMFA-314 and several other detachments from Marine Aircraft Group 12, 1st Marine Aircraft Wing, participated in the bilateral exercise between the U.S. Marine Corps and BAF Oct. 24-31. 

"The purpose of this exercise is to practice and learn from each other," said Wing Cmdr. Rafik, the senior BAF officer in charge of the exercise, as he addressed U.S. and Bangladeshi officers on the opening day of the exercise. "We look forward to some good, safe flying."

Sumo Tiger is part of an ongoing effort by the U.S. military to strengthen the security of Asia and the Pacific region by enhancing U.S. forces' ability to work alongside militaries throughout the region and by promoting professional relationships between exercise participants.

During the exercise, the Black Knights went head-to-head in training against Chinese-manufactured F-7 Fantan jet fighters and Russian-built MiG-29 Fulcrums. 

"The Bangladesh Air Force personnel are very professional," said Lt. Col. Flay R. Goodwin, the Black Knights commanding officer. "They have taken care of us since we got here, and it has been good to fly with them." 

The exercise focused heavily on the exchange between American and Bangladeshi pilots, but aviation support personnel from both countries also shared expertise. From air traffic control to aircraft maintenance to crash fire rescue, Marines and BAF personnel teamed up to share knowledge and learn from one another.


"It's a good experience," said Gunnery Sgt. Randal Southern, an air traffic controller with Marine Air Control Squadron 4. "You get to see different aspects of controlling and the different way they do things."


Military personnel from both countries took a day off from flying Oct. 26 to allow the Kurmitola Air Base community to see the U.S. and Bangladeshi aircraft. Hundreds of family members and friends got an up-close look at an American F/A-18C Hornet and a Bangladeshi F-7 and MiG-29. 

"I'm exhausted, but I've never smiled so much," said Maj. Scott Fortner, a pilot with the Black Knights after an afternoon of showing off his aircraft to throngs of curious Bangladeshi visitors.

MAG-12 Marines kick off Sumo Tiger in Bangladesh

Conclusions.

1) The excersice was done in October - 2007
2) It was a bilateral training excersice. 
*3) No training was given to Bangladeshi Air Force pilots on F-18. All the BAF pilots did was sat in cockpit, stand in front of the planes and took photos. May be the CO or couple of pilots got rides. But no training.*
4) Officially no F-18's are offered to Bangladesh neither any training provided.
5) As mentioned by me earlier every activity is monitered by US military media. I have provided the link from the official US Marines press release with whom the excersice was conducted. Not Navy.
6) These were F-18 Hornets and not Super Hornets.

I hope Blain2 and other members got my point now. 

Based on some 2 year old pictures the kids came up with their theories of BAF pilots getting training, F-18 offered to BAF etc.

People also came up with their lies that since this was a confidential excersice no one covered it. Contradictory to BD members claim that BD media does not cover defence related stuff, this excersice was covered by mainstream BD media. Link is provided below.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

The pictures posted above are from Marines squadron VMFA-314 which participated in the said excersice in 2007.

I want to know it Blain2 is going to take action against lies like 

1) BD media doest not cover defence news related to BD defence
2) Topic subject which says BAF pilots are sent for training on F-18. They are not sent anywhere neither training is provided on F-18. 

Untill and unless people have another confidential theories.

Sorry to spoil the party and expose the lies.

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

leonblack08 said:


> Yes that's the one left by US marines.Some people read (Garib Nawaz) didn't believe it when I posted another pic of F-18.
> 
> Thanks Chisty for the pictures.



I never questioned the pictures.

I questioned the lies.....

1) BAF pilots are on F-18 training.
2) BD media never covers BD related defence matters.
3) F-18 is offered to BAF.
4) The plane was not left. It was for public display which US Marines took it back after the display.

GB


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

garibnawaz said:


> Conclusions.
> 
> *3) No training was given to Bangladeshi Air Force pilots on F-18. All the BAF pilots did was sat in cockpit, stand in front of the planes and took photos. May be the CO or couple of pilots got rides. But no training.*


Yea no training was given then, but how u r sure there is no training going on?



garibnawaz said:


> 5) As mentioned by me earlier every activity is monitered by US military media. I have provided the link from the official US Marines press release with whom the excersice was conducted. Not Navy.


Does the US media provide every activities between US & Israel? 



garibnawaz said:


> Based on some 2 year old pictures the kids came up with their theories of BAF pilots getting training, F-18 offered to BAF etc.


 Then let the kids discuss. If it is 2yr old, then there must be new thing happening.



garibnawaz said:


> The pictures posted above are from Marines squadron VMFA-314 which participated in the said excersice in 2007.
> 
> I want to know it Blain2 is going to take action against lies like
> 
> 2) Topic subject which says BAF pilots are sent for training on F-18. They are not sent anywhere neither training is provided on F-18.
> GB


How u r sure of that??


----------



## Luftwaffe

suppose BD is offered and BD buys F-18 is there any future plans to upgrade trainers for BD..i would wonder since K-8 is not a subsonic Jet trainer therefore for such a high tech piece like F-18s BD would needing something else..care to discuss members..


----------



## TopCat

How are they getting trained for Migs and F-7s. Both are supersonic fighter right??? I bet f-18 will be easier than Migs to fly.


----------



## Luftwaffe

sorry to bring PAF in here but I've been hearing PAF for F-16s/FC-20 talking about L-15s how long are you going to drag L-39/T-37 for say advance training of pilots for F-18..


----------



## garibnawaz

chisty_chowdhury said:


> Yea no training was given then, but how u r sure there is no training going on?



Why don't you prove me wrong then? Instead of bringing your imagination better shut me up with solid proof.



> Does the US media provide every activities between US & Israel?



Yes it does. Unless you prove me wrong. 

Are you saying, Bangladesh is Israel for US?



> Then let the kids discuss. If it is 2yr old, then there must be new thing happening.



Prove it. If 2 years ago it got media coverage then why not now? 



> How u r sure of that??



Then prove me wrong.

GB


----------



## Always Neutral

garibnawaz said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Especially the ill informed Gentlmen *(I think u are as ill formed as most)
> 
> 
> The "Black Knights" of VMFA-314 and several other detachments from Marine Aircraft Group 12, 1st Marine Aircraft Wing, participated in the bilateral exercise between the U.S. Marine Corps and BAF Oct. 24-31.
> 
> I WONDER IF YOU KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN AN EXERCISE AND WALT DISNEY JOY RIDES.
> 
> "The purpose of this exercise is to practice and learn from each other," said Wing Cmdr. Rafik, the senior BAF officer in charge of the exercise, as he addressed U.S. and Bangladeshi officers on the opening day of the exercise. "We look forward to some good, safe flying."
> 
> Sumo Tiger is part of an ongoing effort by the U.S. military to strengthen the security of Asia and the Pacific region by enhancing U.S. forces' ability to work alongside militaries throughout the region and by promoting professional relationships between exercise participants.
> 
> 
> "The Bangladesh Air Force personnel are very professional," said Lt. Col. Flay R. Goodwin, the Black Knights commanding officer. "They have taken care of us since we got here, and it has been good to fly with them."
> 
> The exercise focused heavily on the exchange between American and Bangladeshi pilots, but aviation support personnel from both countries also shared expertise. From air traffic control to aircraft maintenance to crash fire rescue, Marines and BAF personnel teamed up to share knowledge and learn from one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GB*


*

Dear GB,

Hope you did not shoot yourself in the foot while photographing yourself with an AK 47 (I have my serious doubts anyone will let you come near one of them) but by posting the above article you have certainly shot your self in the foot.

I have never claimed that BAF has been offerred F 18's yet ! 

As regards training where does it say NO TRAINING was given ? Please don't compare your NCC training with the training imparted during exercise.

I have corrected your outlandish theory that US Armed forces are Disney World giving joy rides to Pilots by giving you posts from your own article.

I have stated that this could be a way of putting Burma in its place and deepening relations by introducing BAF to US hardware which had stopped after 1971. You may read excerpts of your own article.

Blain also said that and as anyone with little experience knows the US displays what they expect to sell or use there in a subtle way. That is why a F 35 regularly appears over UK skies not over Indian skys yet.

Lastly and correctly I told you that instead of thinking this as a photographic session take it as TECHSMIL exercise and WAIT AND WATCH.

Regards*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## garibnawaz

Always Neutral said:


> Dear GB,
> 
> Hope you did not shoot yourself in the foot while photographing yourself with an AK 47 (I have my serious doubts anyone will let you come near one of them) but by posting the above article you have certainly shot your self in the foot.



Personal attack. I think this is the 4th in the same thread. However I cannot fall down to your level.



> I have never claimed that BAF has been offerred F 18's yet !



The thread title _Bangladesh Air Force *sends* pilots *for training on F-18 Jets* _

Although you haven't started the thread you are selflessly defending propaganda.

not to mention you are supposed to be neutral going by your username. However personal attacks on me and your imaginative theories doesnt prove the same.



> As regards training where does it say NO TRAINING was given ?



Ok. Where does it say then? It is nothing but your own imagination.



> I have corrected your outlandish theory that US Armed forces are Disney World giving joy rides to Pilots by giving you posts from your own article.



I am yet to see BAF pilots airborne on those F-18's. All they are doing is standing in front of the planes and taking pics. The one sitting in the cockpit does not wears helmet nor prepared for a flight.



> I have stated that this could be a way of putting Burma in its place and deepening relations by introducing BAF to US hardware which had stopped after 1971. You may read excerpts of your own article.



F-86's in 1971 were Pakistan Air Force planes. Before Pakistani's in East surrendered to India, they were advised by the west to destroy the planes. However Indians got the planes intact, who later passed to newly formed BAF.



> Blain also said that and as anyone with little experience knows the US displays what they expect to sell or use there in a subtle way. That is why a F 35 regularly appears over UK skies not over Indian skys yet.



Funny you say that. F-35 is offered to India.
F-15 has been seen in India couple of times but not offered to India yet.

So your above statement is quite contradictory considering the facts I mentioned.



> WAIT AND WATCH.



Same applies to you. Apparently its not me who has painted these birds in BAF colors.

All I am asking is links/sources/proofs for what all have been claimed. Which no one has provided me yet. 

GB


----------



## leonblack08

garibnawaz said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Especially the ill informed Gentlmen, and the Superior Mr.Neautral.
> 
> Here is the whole story behind the above pictures which are posted in this thread.
> 
> All the photos posted are from Excersice Sumo Tiger 2007. Yes this excersice occured in 2007.
> 
> The excersice was done with US Marines and not US navy. Marines did not left any F-18 behind. The F-18 was for public display especially friends and family of BAF.
> 
> This excersice was covered by US Marines official website.
> 
> 
> MAG-12 Marines kick off Sumo Tiger in Bangladesh
> 
> Conclusions.
> 
> 1) The excersice was done in October - 2007
> 2) It was a bilateral training excersice.
> *3) No training was given to Bangladeshi Air Force pilots on F-18. All the BAF pilots did was sat in cockpit, stand in front of the planes and took photos. May be the CO or couple of pilots got rides. But no training.*
> 4) Officially no F-18's are offered to Bangladesh neither any training provided.
> 5) As mentioned by me earlier every activity is monitered by US military media. I have provided the link from the official US Marines press release with whom the excersice was conducted. Not Navy.
> 6) These were F-18 Hornets and not Super Hornets.
> 
> I hope Blain2 and other members got my point now.
> 
> Based on some 2 year old pictures the kids came up with their theories of BAF pilots getting training, F-18 offered to BAF etc.
> 
> People also came up with their lies that since this was a confidential excersice no one covered it. Contradictory to BD members claim that BD media does not cover defence related stuff, this excersice was covered by mainstream BD media. Link is provided below.
> 
> :The Daily Star: Internet Edition
> 
> The pictures posted above are from Marines squadron VMFA-314 which participated in the said excersice in 2007.



First of all:

Read my post# 129

We know about this exercise USMC and BAF.On 2007 it was *Sumo-Tiger* and last year it was *Tiger-Shark*,mainly with Navy and naval commando.I read this article a long time ago,in fact posted the pic from here because at that time I didn't have the pics that *Chisty Chowdhury* and *Sri Lankan* posted.But I had seen those pics in BDmilitary web site,when everything was public in that site.That's why I knew about a F-18 being left in BD.



Secondly,*Where in the article does it mention that no F-18 was left behind?*I read it thrice,no where it says *"no aircraft was left behind".*

*How did you draw your conclusions?*

Will they tell every single thing to media,when it might possibly have link to future possible purchase?

Look at the picture of BAF pilot on *post # 20*

Look at the background,that's not Bangladesh and certainly not Kurmitola base.

*These were F-18 Hornets and not Super Hornets.*

Yes,the air intake is circular,and due to the fact its a hornet,its more logical and easy to believe that BAF is probably interested in a slightly downgraded and less expensive of the Hornets.But I won't be surprised even if they are interested in Super Hornets.

Having or showing interest doesn't necessarily mean,one has to buy.

Also note the very first report from Bdmilitary site,it does not mention Super Hornet or F/A-18 E/F.









garibnawaz said:


> I want to know it Blain2 is going to take action against lies like
> 
> 1) BD media doest not cover defence news related to BD defence
> 2) Topic subject which says BAF pilots are sent for training on F-18. They are not sent anywhere neither training is provided on F-18.
> 
> Untill and unless people have another confidential theories.
> 
> Sorry to spoil the party and expose the lies.
> 
> GB



I have got a homework for you,won't be around here for few days.

Try finding about C-802 missile procurement in Bangladeshi media *BEFORE it was tested*.Got the key word,*Before*.

Also try finding about what upgrades were made in Type-69 tank in *mainstream Bangladeshi media*.

I have seen Zee news reporting about night vision upgrades on Indian tanks,try finding out similar things in BD media.



*In case of India and Pakistan*,the media would have covered any new military procurement.But in case of Bangladesh,it doesn't go that way.

That's what we have been telling you,but unfortunately you pretend or perhaps simply don't try understand.

Covering an exercise isn't a big deal,no secret thing going on there.Its all public,we are talking about media coverage on procurement.Not media coverage of exercises.

*So our claims still stand right.*

*So your point is busted.*




As for pilot training,you still haven't been able prove that no F-18 was left behind nor BAF pilots are being given trainning.

That single article means nothing,it says nothing,as expected.
If a single Hornet was left behind with the intention of selling,why would the marines report it.
Especially when nothing is confirmed.

*As Always Neutral said earlier*,it might turn out to be nothing in the end,but this could be possibly familiarizing BAF pilots with Hornets.

We are supposed to buy fighters,so it is very very logical to think BAF pilots taking a look at the pros and cons of the AC,before any verdict is given by DG Defence Purchase. So let's *wait and watch.*

But you are making it look like as if we already ordered the hornets.

Sorry to burst your bubbles,but it really irritates me when people act like they know everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

> *I am yet to see BAF pilots airborne on those F-18's. *All they are doing is standing in front of the planes and taking pics. The one sitting in the cockpit does not wears helmet nor prepared for a flight.



Even if we show you one,you will say,*"Oh,that's probably from the joy ride"*

So what's the point of posting?You will always move in circles.


----------



## leonblack08

luftwaffe said:


> sorry to bring PAF in here but I've been hearing PAF for F-16s/FC-20 talking about L-15s how long are you going to drag L-39/T-37 for say advance training of pilots for F-18..



I don't know whether or not F-18 be inducted or not,but I heard that L-59 Super Albatross may replace the L-39s.However,I am not too sure about it.


----------



## garibnawaz

> First of all:
> 
> Read my post# 129
> 
> We know about this exercise USMC and BAF.On 2007 it was Sumo-Tiger and last year it was Tiger-Shark,mainly with Navy and naval commando.I read this article a long time ago,in fact posted the pic from here because at that time I didn't have the pics that Chisty Chowdhury and Sri Lankan posted.But I had seen those pics in BDmilitary web site,when everything was public in that site.That's why I knew about a F-18 being left in BD.



It was left for public display. It flown back to US. It was not left for training, unless and otherwise you prove me wrong.




> Secondly,Where in the article does it mention that no F-18 was left behind?I read it thrice,no where it says "no aircraft was left behind".
> 
> How did you draw your conclusions?
> 
> Will they tell every single thing to media,when it might possibly have link to future possible purchase?



Where does it say it was left behind? Where does it talk about training? Why dont post sources and links ans shut me forever? 


> Look at the picture of BAF pilot on post # 20
> 
> Look at the background,that's not Bangladesh and certainly not Kurmitola base.
> 
> These were F-18 Hornets and not Super Hornets.
> 
> Yes,the air intake is circular,and due to the fact its a hornet,its more logical and easy to believe that BAF is probably interested in a slightly downgraded and less expensive of the Hornets.But I won't be surprised even if they are interested in Super Hornets.
> 
> Having or showing interest doesn't necessarily mean,one has to buy.
> 
> Also note the very first report from Bdmilitary site,it does not mention Super Hornet or F/A-18 E/F.



Since when BD military.com became official mouthpiece? How come they have the news and info that official US media and Bangladeshi media doesnt have?



> I have got a homework for you,won't be around here for few days.
> 
> Try finding about C-802 missile procurement in Bangladeshi media BEFORE it was tested.Got the key word,Before.
> 
> Also try finding about what upgrades were made in Type-69 tank in mainstream Bangladeshi media.
> 
> I have seen Zee news reporting about night vision upgrades on Indian tanks,try finding out similar things in BD media.
> 
> In case of India and Pakistan,the media would have covered any new military procurement.But in case of Bangladesh,it doesn't go that way.



Its been said time and again that BD media is not authorized to publish defence related news neither they are updated.

I did not made the above claim in Post # 88. Since I came up with mainstrea BD media sources now you are backtracking with excuses.



> But you are making it look like as if we already ordered the hornets.



I didnot start the thread saying that BAF sends it pilots for F-18 training.

If they are on training for what purpose? 

This is where people came up with various imaginations of theirs while every one of you fail to prove your own claims.



> Sorry to burst your bubbles,but it really irritates me when people act like they know everything.



Why not to prove such people that they are wrong?

This is an internet forum. Sources and Links that counts. Not personal wet dreams and imaginations.

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

leonblack08 said:


> Even if we show you one,you will say,*"Oh,that's probably from the joy ride"*
> 
> So what's the point of posting?You will always move in circles.



Why dont you post the pics to begin with?

After all you know everything and I know nothing.

GB


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

BD media is too much independent.
You r not doing the home work. Have u found any thing about the C-802 before testing? Yes/No.


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

garibnawaz said:


> Instead of bringing your imagination better shut me up with solid proof.



Isn't it also ur imagination?



garibnawaz said:


> Are you saying, Bangladesh is Israel for US?
> GB



Think urself and also think about the current south-asian perspective.


----------



## garibnawaz

chisty_chowdhury said:


> BD media is too much independent.
> You r not doing the home work. Have u found any thing about the C-802 before testing? Yes/No.



Why should I do the homework?

I have better things to do in life.

The argument from a Bangladeshi was that BD media does not cover defence related news which I proved wrong. I posted the news related to topic itself.

GB


----------



## TopCat

garibnawaz said:


> Why should I do the homework?
> 
> I have better things to do in life.
> 
> The argument from a Bangladeshi was that BD media does not cover defence related news which I proved wrong. I posted the news related to topic itself.
> 
> GB



Gareeb Shaheeb,
Just give it a rest now. and let us discuss how F-18 super hornet going to perform over BD sky and how we will better arm and maintain them once they got here.


----------



## garibnawaz

iajdani said:


> Gareeb Shaheeb,
> Just give it a rest now. and let us discuss how F-18 super hornet going to perform over BD sky and how we will better arm and maintain them once they got here.



Who offered you Super Hornets to begin with?

All those planes in the photos are hornets not super hornets. First learn to distinguish between F/A-18 Hornet and F/A-18E/F Super Hornet.

Carry on. I dont want to be a part of any imagination on F-18 over Bangladeshi skies in BAF colors kicking IAF etc etc etc.

GB


----------



## Romel

garibnawaz,

Very funny and interesting indeed....

You just wrote but deleted later quickly that if you were a Bangladeshi then you would think that India is going through a MMRCA program for 126 Super Hornets. Then you would also think as Bangladeshi that what BAF can do against 126 SH together with 230 MKI. 

Well, I think this exposed your greedy mentality that only IAF and not any other neighbour state's air force can have the right Or even the possibility to use those air crafts. Your tone is very clear here.

Anyway, the underlying fact of all your barking and shouting is that - you Indians do not like to see your neibour states strong in military capabilities.

And WE understand that VERY WELL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## garibnawaz

Romel said:


> garibnawaz,
> 
> Very funny and interesting indeed....
> 
> You just wrote but deleted later quickly that if you were a Bangladeshi then you would think that India is going through a MMRCA program for 126 Super Hornets. Then you would also think as Bangladeshi that what BAF can do against 126 SH together with 230 MKI.
> 
> Well, I think this exposed your greedy mentality that only IAF and not any other neighbour state's air force can have the right Or even the possibility to use those air crafts. Your tone is very clear here.



That is not my tone, this is the reason I edited my post. 

You can have anything you want. Even F-35 or F-22 for that matter. I am least bothored, however when you claim something like that please back it up with sources links prrofs etc.

This is the simple point I have.

One more reason why I edited the post was that I didnot wanted this thread to be turned into IAF v/s BAF.



> Anyway, the underlying fact of all your barking and shouting is that - you Indians do not like to see your neibour states strong in military capabilities.
> 
> And WE understand that VERY WELL.



Personal attack. Reported.

GB


----------



## Skies

@garibnawaz,

R u Muslim? 

BTW, I've see it : http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/45584-indian-military-philately.html

Good effort.


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

brotherbangladesh said:


> @garibnawaz,
> 
> R u Muslim?
> 
> BTW, I've see it : http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/45584-indian-military-philately.html
> 
> Good effort.



Yes thats a good job n well done


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

I don't know how many people can read bangla but here is the link of Prothom-alo-????? ??? - ??????? ??????? ???? ????? ?????, ??????? ? ?????? ????? ?????: ????????????????
Read the last two line pls.


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

As we are purchasing one Squadron of fighter plane in this fiscal year, pilots must be on training.


----------



## Imran Khan

so its mean soon 12 or 18 hornets in BD sky goooood congs bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Very good news if true....
Can't wait!!! It will be some view in BD sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

i am happy with you brothers but personally i am not fan of f-18 if you got block-52+ or eagles its great to see .any way its gov of BD decide not our personal fan boy think .be happy with hornets .god bless you our brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adios Amigo

If the news is true then,congrats to Bangladesh may it grow from strength to strength.


Indeed, Bangladesh was in dire need of a top notch fighter. Personally i would have loved f-16 or j-10 but f-18 is evenly good. The reason for preference of f16 or j-10 over super hornets is that a twin engine fighter would cost more to maintain. But any how i hope the news is true.
You guys need at least 100, 4+ generation fighters.Frankly speaking only 18 fighters are not enough, your airforce is in pretty bad shape, i would like to see at least 18 more in a couple of years. 36 super hornets and to augment it you need a capable cheaper fighter at least 60-80, and that will make credible force to rely on. 



May God bless you, and May God bless us.












adios

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

imran khan said:


> i am happy with you brothers but personally i am not fan of f-18 if you got block-52+ or eagles its great to see .any way its gov of BD decide not our personal fan boy think .be happy with hornets .god bless you our brothers.



We need to arm our military to theeth as our economy is growing. We can not take chance with bharat, burma or who ever. We have always tried to stay in peacefull side however recent day change all the calculation. May bd military rise new height in coming days insh'allah.


----------



## Imran Khan

when you guys write INSHALLAH i really feel you my first brothers.why you leave us brothers.i feel sad.


----------



## bd_4_ever

imran khan said:


> when you guys write INSHALLAH i really feel you my first brothers.why you leave us brothers.i feel sad.



......Past is past bro....lets cheer about the brighter future....and INSHALLAH a stronger pakistan and bangladesh

Aur kisne kaha we left you..... thoda nazar idhar karke dekho....hum paas hi hain.....

Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

bd_4_ever said:


> ......Past is past bro....lets cheer about the brighter future....and INSHALLAH a stronger pakistan and bangladesh
> 
> Aur kisne kaha we left you..... thoda nazar idhar karke dekho....hum paas hi hain.....
> 
> Cheers!!!



simply love you my brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

chisty_chowdhury said:


> As we are purchasing one Squadron of fighter plane in this fiscal year, pilots must be on training.



Yah, i also came over this news today. Very hopeful one i must say....and i am awaiting.....!!!

I pray the squadron fighters are f-18 and not f-7 this time....

Cheers!!!


----------



## TopCat

*Big plan on war weapon purchase*


JS told of 10-yr dev plan for armed forces 
Staff CorrespondentThe government yesterday unveiled its plans and ongoing processes of purchasing weapons of war and armoured vehicles to enhance and consolidate combat proficiency of Bangladesh Army, Navy and Air Force.

Planning Minister Air Vice Marshal (retd) AK Khandker, also in charge of the defence ministry in parliamentary affairs, yesterday notified the parliament about the government's plans and on going processes for the purchase. 

He said the government has planned to buy various weapons of war and combat vehicles in the current fiscal year as part of its 10-year-long development plan for the armed forces.

Efforts have been made to purchase seven tanks and one armoured recovery vehicle for army, and 80 armoured vehicles, five armoured recovery vehicles, five armoured ambulances and two helicopters for UN peacekeeping mission, added Khandker.

"*Besides, the government has approved in principle and allocated necessary funds to double the capacity of Bangladesh Ordnance Factory to produce ammunition for small arms*," said the planning minister in reply to a written query from BNP lawmaker Harunur Rashid.

He said, the process of purchasing two maritime patrol aircraft through international tender and building of five patrol craft at Khulna shipyard is underway. The decision on building or purchasing two large patrol craft, a hydrographic survey vessel and one oil tanker at local or foreign shipyard is also under consideration.

In addition, the government has *planned to purchase one or two old frigates for navy from other countries under government to government dea*l, he said, adding that process of purchasing of offshore patrol vessel from UK navy and a large patrol craft are progressing.

"The government also has plans to *upgrade missile boats* and patrol crafts with *modern missiles *to improve the combat efficiency of navy," he said.

*On modernising the air force Khandker said the government has a scheme to purchase a fighter squadron, air-to-air missiles, one surface-to-air missile system, one air defence radar and two helicopters in the current fiscal year.*

EXPENDITURE ON MEDICAL & TRAINING 
In reply to AL lawmaker Israfil Alam's query, the planning minister also placed a report on the armed forces' previous five years' expenditure on medical and training purposes through military medical service directorate. 

According to the report, since fiscal year 2005-06 Tk 338.03 crore was spent on medical purpose while Tk 1.35 crore on training. 

NEW CADET COLLEGE 
In response to a query from Jatiya Party lawmaker MA Jabber, the planning minister said the government has a plan to set up a women's cadet college in Gopalganj or in Khulna or Bagerhat depending on availability of land and fund.


----------



## Al-zakir

bd_4_ever said:


> Yah, i also came over this news today. Very hopeful one i must say....and i am awaiting.....!!!
> 
> I pray the squadron fighters are f-18 and not f-7 this time....
> Cheers!!!



That will be bumber say the least. I think this time we are doing pretty good in ecnomic front thus I expect this one to be impressive. perhaps some of our war mongering general squeezing awami leauge government to procure this one.


----------



## bd_4_ever

iajdani said:


> *Big plan on war weapon purchase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Efforts have been made to purchase seven tanks*
> 
> "SEVEN" tanks....is he joking....???
> 
> *In addition, the government has planned to purchase one or two old frigates for navy from other countries under government to government deal*
> 
> my question on this is..."WHY OLD SHIPS"???? we hav plenty of them to take care of.....
> 
> *On modernising the air force Khandker said the government has a scheme to purchase a fighter squadron*
> 
> Why do i see F-18 flying over the Parade Square on the Independence day.....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

Al-zakir said:


> *our war mongering general*



"OUR WAR MONGERING GENERALS" .....LOL Zakir bhai....

Aint bad to be a war-monger now i see.....

Cheers!!!


----------



## TopCat

bd_4_ever said:


> iajdani said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Big plan on war weapon purchase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Efforts have been made to purchase seven tanks*
> 
> "SEVEN" tanks....is he joking....???
> 
> *In addition, the government has planned to purchase one or two old frigates for navy from other countries under government to government deal*
> 
> my question on this is..."WHY OLD SHIPS"???? we hav plenty of them to take care of.....
> 
> *On modernising the air force Khandker said the government has a scheme to purchase a fighter squadron*
> 
> Why do i see F-18 flying over the Parade Square on the Independence day.....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be 60 tanks. Journalist messed it up with Sath and Shat i guess.
> They probably want old ship now as there were no plan for Fighters for this fiscal. Cost cutting and quick delivery.
Click to expand...


----------



## chisty_chowdhury



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

iajdani said:


> bd_4_ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be 60 tanks. Journalist messed it up with Sath and Shat i guess.
> They probably want old ship now as there were no plan for Fighters for this fiscal. Cost cutting and quick delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you said, there were no plans for fighters this fiscal......so do you think this sudden decision came following to burmese procurement???
> 
> To me it seems so......and if this is right, i am glad to see that government is taking things seriously.
> 
> Cheers!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Our pilots deserve to fly better plane than F-7 & A-5.


----------



## gromell

... ... ... deleted


----------



## Luftwaffe

Here you go bangladeshi brothers...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

bd_4_ever said:


> iajdani said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Big plan on war weapon purchase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Efforts have been made to purchase seven tanks*
> 
> "SEVEN" tanks....is he joking....???
> 
> *In addition, the government has planned to purchase one or two old frigates for navy from other countries under government to government deal*
> 
> my question on this is..."WHY OLD SHIPS"???? we hav plenty of them to take care of.....
> 
> *On modernising the air force Khandker said the government has a scheme to purchase a fighter squadron*
> 
> Why do i see F-18 flying over the Parade Square on the Independence day.....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of tanks is low,probably because army has finished upgrading its existing tanks,fulfilling army's needs for now.So this means they will probably evaluate the new tanks to see whether they are useful in our terrain,so that in next year more can be bought.
> 
> I am guessing the tanks are going to be Type-96.
> 
> Initially the govt. planned more for the Navy and the army,but right after the news of Burmese buying migs came out,they improvised the plan and now have planned to spend more on Air force.
> 
> I think that's why so much emphasis on AF while little on other forces.
> 
> 
> I don't know which fighter its going to be,but it better not be F-7s again.
> 
> Also they are buying air-to-air missiles, one surface-to-air missile system, one air defence radar and two helicopters in the current fiscal year.This along with the forward air base in Cox bazar,further proves that these moves are to counter possible Burmese intrusion.
Click to expand...


----------



## garibnawaz

brotherbangladesh said:


> @garibnawaz,
> 
> R u Muslim?



Consider me as an Indian only.



> BTW, I've see it : http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/45584-indian-military-philately.html
> 
> Good effort.



Thank you. The thread is updated today with more stuff.

GB


----------



## bd_4_ever

leonblack08 said:


> bd_4_ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number of tanks is low,probably because army has finished upgrading its existing tanks,fulfilling army's needs for now.So this means they will probably evaluate the new tanks to see whether they are useful in our terrain,so that in next year more can be bought.
> 
> I am guessing the tanks are going to be Type-96.
> 
> Initially the govt. planned more for the Navy and the army,but right after the news of Burmese buying migs came out,they improvised the plan and now have planned to spend more on Air force.
> 
> I think that's why so much emphasis on AF while little on other forces.
> 
> 
> I don't know which fighter its going to be,but it better not be F-7s again.
> 
> Also they are buying air-to-air missiles, one surface-to-air missile system, one air defence radar and two helicopters in the current fiscal year.This along with the forward air base in Cox bazar,further proves that these moves are to counter possible Burmese intrusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that Yatagans are out of the list???
> 
> Frankly speaking, what does "one SAM system" mean??? I didnt get the phrase. Is it a single battery or something else??? Thanks for dealing with my ignorance. I lack a bit of knowledge in this.
> 
> Has any further progress been made on the forward air-base in ctg??
> 
> Cheers!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Al-zakir

brotherbangladesh said:


> @garibnawaz,
> 
> *R u Muslim? *
> BTW, I've see it : http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/45584-indian-military-philately.html
> 
> Good effort.



What's the matter with you? Notice his or her avatar.


----------



## leonblack08

bd_4_ever said:


> So you are saying that Yatagans are out of the list???
> 
> Frankly speaking, what does "one SAM system" mean??? I didnt get the phrase. Is it a single battery or something else??? Thanks for dealing with my ignorance. I lack a bit of knowledge in this.
> 
> Has any further progress been made on the forward air-base in ctg??
> 
> Cheers!!!



I think Yatagans were never a strong option,although would love myself to be proved wrong.
It could be that those 7 tanks are yatagans,to be tested in BD terrain.
But I still think Type-96 is ahead in the race.

About SAM system,yes its confusing.May be they are buying only a single unit of something.May be FM-90 land variant (HQ-7).It takes large bucks to raise a battalion.So it is a single battery.

Yes its on now in Cox Bazar.We need more air crafts ASAP.As it seems we have more air bases than we need.


----------



## bd_4_ever

leonblack08 said:


> I think Yatagans were never a strong option,although would love myself to be proved wrong.
> It could be that those 7 tanks are yatagans,to be tested in BD terrain.
> But I still think Type-96 is ahead in the race.
> 
> About SAM system,yes its confusing.May be they are buying only a single unit of something.May be FM-90 land variant (HQ-7).It takes large bucks to raise a battalion.So it is a single battery.
> 
> Yes its on now in Cox Bazar.We need more air crafts ASAP.As it seems we have more air bases than we need.



Well, i would prefer Yatagans then T-96s....but just my personal opinion....on the other hand, Yatagans look more "TIGER-ISH" you know. 

Single battery of SAM is too small for a number. But if its just for the strategic point at Cox-Bazar airfield....focusing the burmese, then its understandable. We already have FM-90. If we are anyway buying 1 battery, then why not S-300....would be too good and damn worth a try. 

LOL on your last sentence bro....this may be an indication that some more squadrons are on to be order soon.....

Cheers!!!


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^

It has to be.With bases expanding,no. of fighters needs to be expanded too.otherwise what's the use of operating a new base?


----------



## Parashuram1

Is this desire to purchase the Super Hornets in response to Burma's procurements of the latest Russian MiG-29 SMTs and the recent bitterness emerged between Burmese Junta and Bangladeshi government?

If so, I highly recommend Bangladesh to consider the F/A-18s if expense isn't an issue for your country. We in Switzerland have them and they are excellent in terms of serviceability and maintenance. Also since both Switzerland and Bangladesh are small countries, it would be an effective solution to the Burmese aggression.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> I think Yatagans were never a strong option,although would love myself to be proved wrong.
> It could be that those 7 tanks are yatagans,to be tested in BD terrain.
> But I still think Type-96 is ahead in the race.
> 
> About SAM system,yes its confusing.May be they are buying only a single unit of something.May be FM-90 land variant (HQ-7).It takes large bucks to raise a battalion.So it is a single battery.
> 
> Yes its on now in Cox Bazar.We need more air crafts ASAP.As it seems we have more air bases than we need.



I do not know about the self-weight of Yatagan tanks, but Type-96 tanks weigh more than 40 ton. Our terrain may not be suitable for heavy tanks, even in the north. In the 1971 war, Indians sent tanks that weighed less than 20 ton to our marsh land, but even these were bogged down. 

I would prefer lighter tanks, but with heavy fire power and speed.


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> I do not know about the self-weight of Yatagan tanks, but Type-96 tanks weigh more than 40 ton. Our terrain may not be suitable for heavy tanks, even in the north. In the 1971 war, Indians sent tanks that weighed less than 20 ton to our marsh land, but even these were bogged down.
> 
> I would prefer lighter tanks, but with heavy fire power and speed.



T-84 is in the same league.

Recently I have seen a video of Leopard 2 tank in a terrain similar to BD.Although Leopard weighs more than 50 tonnes,it still maneuvered excellently.

The problem with light tank is they are lightly armoured and will be easily be damaged with RPG,ATGMs or enemy tank fire So not a good option.

We have to remember the power of the engines of these tanks are way more than those tanks in 1971s.So that's a big factor,as that will help the tank movement easier.
Besides the Northern part of BD is okay for tank battle.Our existing tanks with upgrades also weighs around 40 tonnes.So I don't think weight is going to be such a big factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

KURMITOLA AIR BASE, Bangladesh &#8212; Family members and friends of Bangladesh Air Force personnel gather around a U.S. Marine Corps F/A-18 Hornet fighter aircraft during an open house Oct. 26 at Kurmitola Air Base, Bangladesh. Marine Fighter-Attack Squadron 314 is currently participating in Exercise Sumo Tiger 2007, a bilateral training exercise between the U.S. Marine Corps and the Bangladesh Air Force (_800 × 533 pixels_) :







640 × 426 pixels version of this photo in previous post # 169 (Chisty Chowdhury)

3088 × 2056 pixels version of the same and its indirect preview


Some photos about this (thumbnails here) posted by Lankan Ranger in page no. 2 of this thread :
















MAG -12 Marines kick off Sumo Tiger in Bangladesh - PDF (go to page no. 8 of the magazine)

MAG -12 Marines kick off Sumo Tiger in Bangladesh - Google Docs (go to page no. 8 of the magazine)


Wikipedia entry about Squadron 314


----------



## mil-avia

A few more photos of USMC Sqn 314 and BAF in previous post # 126 (by Chisty Chowdhury) :
























Exercise Sumo Tiger ends - 2007-11-01




US Marine Major Robert Peterson shows the F/A-18 Hornet cockpit to his Bangladesh Air Force counterparts during an open house at Kurmitola Air Base recently.




A-5C (left), F/A-18C (centre) and F-7BG fighters (right) in post # 176 of another thread by Integra :


----------



## Luftwaffe

How old is this thread?

BAF has seen PAF's days of sanctions. It wouldn't be wise to go for F-18. I still maintain my opinion that BAF should go for more Mig-29s with the best possible upgrades similar to the up coming upgrades of Russian Air Force Migs, along with current fleet to upgrades.


----------



## TopCat

Luftwaffe said:


> How old is this thread?
> 
> BAF has seen PAF's days of sanctions. It wouldn't be wise to go for F-18. I still maintain my opinion that BAF should go for more Mig-29s with the best possible upgrades similar to the up coming upgrades of Russian Air Force Migs, along with current fleet to upgrades.


 
I guess BAF decided to stick to Chinese. FC-1 probably won the race for now with two squadron if Chinese could deliver. J-10 is next in the menu.


----------



## Luftwaffe

iajdani said:


> I guess BAF decided to stick to Chinese. FC-1 probably won the race for now with two squadron if Chinese could deliver. J-10 is next in the menu.


 
FC-1 will most likely replace all A-5 Fantans that is the only BAF A-5 squadron, however it would be very attractive deal to get couple of squadrons of both FC-1 blk I and blk II keep cost low of modernizing. 

I don't have any idea about this alleged stealth FC-1 but it true then blk II would be the best option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luftwaffe said:


> How old is this thread?
> 
> BAF has seen PAF's days of sanctions. It wouldn't be wise to go for F-18. I still maintain my opinion that BAF should go for more Mig-29s with the best possible upgrades similar to the up coming upgrades of Russian Air Force Migs, along with current fleet to upgrades.


 
Its almost a year old. I don't know why the USA banned sale of fighters to Bangladesh. We as a state have never participated in anti-American activities.

The FC-1 would make a good replacement for the aging A-5s. 

I don't understand, America stands by Muhammad Yunus and at the same time stands with Indian interests in the region(?) Contradictory if you ask me. Highly contradictory. 



iajdani said:


> I guess BAF decided to stick to Chinese. FC-1 probably won the race for now with two squadron if Chinese could deliver. J-10 is next in the menu.


 
It was speculated that there is a possibility of a more 'stealthy' variant of the FC-1.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-defence/116115-possible-photo-stealthy-jf-17-variant.html

Oh damn! The original photo was removed


----------



## wild_fire1979

Zabanya said:


> Its almost a year old. I don't know why the USA banned sale of fighters to Bangladesh. We as a state have never participated in anti-American activities.
> 
> I don't understand, America stands by Muhammad Yunus and at the same time stands with Indian interests in the region(?) Contradictory if you ask me. Highly contradictory.
> 
> :


 
US decision to provide advanced technology is based on the threat perception of the country asking for the same and who would potentially have access to the aircraft. Maybe the Americans think that BD is close to the Chinese and they might provide F/A 18 access to them.

India and BD are not in the same league so the question of upsetting a balance of power does not arise. Even if BD does receive a squad or two of F/18s its not going to change the equation much.


----------



## Zabaniyah

wild_fire1979 said:


> US decision to provide advanced technology is based on the threat perception of the country asking for the same and who would potentially have access to the aircraft. Maybe the Americans think that BD is close to the Chinese and they might provide F/A 18 access to them.
> 
> India and BD are not in the same league so the question of upsetting a balance of power does not arise.* Even if BD does receive a squad or two of F/18s its not going to change the equation much.*


 
Yeah I know. Please understand, I don't imply into getting an arms race with India or anything. 

I was referring to Indian interests because the current AL government is pro-India. Blindly pro-India for that matter


----------



## Luftwaffe

F-18E/F is a $70+ Million Item Imagine the total cost of purchase and training.

Although FC-1 is relatively new the procurement of FC-1 becomes attractive deal also if BAF gets Y-8 based one or two AEW&C along FC-1s.


----------



## wild_fire1979

Zabanya said:


> Yeah I know. Please understand, I don't imply into getting an arms race with India or anything.
> 
> I was referring to Indian interests because the current AL government is pro-India. Blindly pro-India for that matter


 
Thanks for the clarification. Quite honestly, BD does not need to get into an arms race. Economy is the real deal nowadays. Make yourself an economic powerhouse and everything else follows. 

There is a lot of negativity around Indians and India as such on BD forums. Not sure if its a general south asian trait that follow all of us or something. We are never really happy with each other progress 

India will always have interests and she would do all in its power to further them and increase its sphere of influence. BD has its own interests too, but what it can do about them is limited to its resources and clout. Sure there are covert ways to further ones interest, but them that is a zero sum game as the other party is inclined to return in kind. 

Regarding a pro India govt, BD needs to make up its mind what their international policy is. Do not follow Pakistan which is perpetually looking for a master in the international arena. It was US now it China,tomorrow it will be someone else. BD needs to grow in economy and stature before it can stand eye to eye with India and stare it down. As of now, neither does BD have the economy or resource at its disposal to do the same.

If BD people are not happy with the govt they should vote them out. That's the beauty of democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

F 18 apparently is not selling!

India found it a trifle 'heavy' to response.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> F 18 apparently is not selling!
> 
> India found it a trifle 'heavy' to response.


 
What's more, the US will replace the Hornets with F-35s. I'd say around ten years time, it'll retire. Apart from the Super Hornet and Growler versions.


----------



## TopCat

Zabanya said:


> What's more, the US will replace the Hornets with F-35s. I'd say around ten years time, it'll retire. Apart from the Super Hornet and Growler versions.


 
Apart from that, the westerner will never understand us neither our needs.
Stupid Bush wanted to make India as the regional Murubbi. This kind of approach might work in North America or in Europe but will never work in South Asia specially with Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

wild_fire1979

Let me clear the air if I may.

Bangladesh is not a threat to India by any stretch of imagination, be it real or wild.

India has three problems with BD,

One is that of illegal immigrants. 

One cannot blame Bangladesh alone for it. The Congress and the Communist have also contributed immensely to this problem so as to increase their vote banks.

Two, Islamic fundamentalists who use the BD route.

Three, sanctuary for anti India terrorist groups.

If these can be controlled, there is no problem at all with BD from the Indian standpoint.

On the other hand, Bangladesh has a lot of issues with India. It is their perception and so one cannot challenge them for it. 

If these could be addressed, then the situation would be better.

It is in the interest of India that BD flourishes. It will ensure no illegals entering India. It will also encourage BD to get rid of forces and groups that inhibit their progress.

Therefore, a flourishing BD is what India wants.

Let us not go by the juvenile delights that some display over a few toys they are acquiring. 

BD will continue to be no threat to India.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

iajdani said:


> Apart from that, the westerner will never understand us neither our needs.
> Stupid Bush wanted to make India as the regional Murubbi. This kind of approach might work in North America or in Europe but will never work in South Asia specially with Bangladesh.



What is a murubbi?

What exactly do you mean Bush was an idiot and it will never work especially with BD?

BD is the local Superman, Batman and Spiderman all rolled in one in Asia?


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> Apart from that, the westerner will never understand us neither our needs.
> Stupid Bush wanted to make India as the regional Murubbi. This kind of approach might work in North America or in Europe but will never work in South Asia specially with Bangladesh.


 
Are you sure about what you just said? The United States and the European Union do not always have the same views with regards to the world. 

I think they understand us just fine. Maybe even more than ourselves. Forget about Bush, nobody will remember him. 

India is currently the largest importer of weapons. Attractive market. And with the current state of the Western economies, they'll sell all right. You'll see all kinds of toys the Indians are currently buying. You should visit the Indian sub forum. Many stuff there. 



> The Bangladesh Air Force (Bangladesh Biman Bahini - BAF), has little combat capability and limited transport resources. The multiplicity of types of aircraft and consequent diversity in sources of spares, plus associated difficulties in training and maintenance have adversely affected operational effectiveness. Taking all these factors into account, it is likely that the BAF would find it difficult to perform in an air defence or tactical support role within an adverse environment.The BAF has been plagued by a lack of funds and vision, as well as subjected to the vagaries of political influence and allegations of corruption in procurement programmes. China continues to be the main source of combat aircraft today, illustrated most recently in 2006-07 with the delivery of a dozen CAC F-7BG fighters and four FT-7BG two-seaters.In 1999, Bangladesh obtained eight MiG-29 'Fulcrum' combat aircraft (including two UB trainers), which were declared operational by mid-2000. Given the economic situation and the cost of Western aircraft, the switch to Moscow as a source of sophisticated combat aircraft appeared inevitable, but the circumstances in which the purchase went ahead were opaque. The initiative was controversial from the beginning, with the eight aircraft, plus spares and related services, costing USD124 million, while annual operating costs were estimated at USD17.42 million. The MiGs were grounded and in July 2002 the government announced that it planned to sell them. However, at least some have been returned to service, in spite of greatly increased operating costs and problems with spares. In February 2009, immediately...


Source: http://www..com/products//index.aspx

By the way, the source is a highly reputed one.

You say Western countries don't understand us?
Explain this(?):


> Muhammad Yunus Awarded US Presidential Medal of Freedom



They understand us just fine. Now if we take Bangladesh as a whole, the tricky part is understanding ourselves with respect to the sociopolitical and economic challenges we face. Non of the important issues are being addressed in Bangladesh at the moment. Its the usual point scoring. Everywhere, public universities, military, foreign service, the judiciary, you name it. 

With all the energy, time and space spent in all this back biting and point scoring, how do you think we can progress in all fields? 

Having being living in Thailand, and seeing the advancement of countries like Indonesia, China, India, Malaysia hell even Vietnam, I can honestly say that Bangladesh is far from benchmarking those economies on nearly all fronts. 

The pointless politics in Bangladesh is a waste of time. The Westerners know that. Bangladesh just becomes uninteresting and an unworthy partner in that respect. 

Its not like they supported Muhammad Yunus for no reason. They want us to progress. The ones hampering the progress of our country is within our own leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

1. If India believes BD is providing sanctuary to its NE insurgents and providing route to "Islamic terrorists", then BD is indeed a threat to India. If BD illegal immigrants are flooding India, then again BD is a threat.

2. The question is why are insurgents and terrorists targeting India? Why can't she put her house in order? And the millions of Maoist insurgents surely did not go from BD. Nor did the Kashmiris? India should not blame others or see ghosts in the dark if her own people are unhappy. 

3. So what happened to the barbed wire fences if millions of BD people are coming and going into a Maoist and secessionist infested cauldron?

4. As for BD, we certainly perceive the present state of India controlled by the Brahmonic oligarch in Delhi a threat to our national security. That is why we are looking for adequate Air Def.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wild_fire1979

mujib43 said:


> 2. The question is why are insurgents and terrorists targeting India? Why can't she put her house in order? And the millions of Maoist insurgents surely did not go from BD. Nor did the Kashmiris? India should not blame others or see ghosts in the dark if her own people are unhappy.



The simple reason being that terrorism just like anything else is a lucrative business. We would like to name it 'Jihad', 'Crusade' whatever. A lot of people on the top are making a lot of money. And in order to hire conscripts, they need money and a cause. So we have the CIA+RAW+MOSSAD cause that draws illiterate people and on whose name millions of dollars are earned. 

Maoists are an internal Indian matter which has no bearing on BD. So why should BD care? In any country there are happy and unhappy people. Democracy gives them a chance to change the center of power. Holding the state hostage is challenging the writ of the people who they represent. And this would be met in kind.



> 3. So what happened to the barbed wire fences if millions of BD people are coming and going into a Maoist and secessionist infested cauldron?



The fence is there but people are so desperate that they still want to cross. Though I do not condone shooting of these people, but BD needs to get its ducks in a line too and stop simply blaming India for dealing with this illegal immigration.



> 4. As for BD, we certainly perceive the present state of India controlled by the Brahmonic oligarch in Delhi a threat to our national security. That is why we are looking for adequate Air Def.


 
Perception is based on what? The so called 'Brahmonic oligarch' has nothing to do with being a Brahmin. Brahmins are dying an equally miserable death if they are poor. The oligarch is of the rich and powerful. These people are the same in BD, India, Pakistan and USA. So your threat perception is misguided, you are still looking through the colored lenses of your religion and cultural background


----------



## baajey

PHP:


[quote="Imran Khan, post: 649408"]again i say we pakistani don't have any negative think abut you yaar.just one qes if BD hva 50 or 100 super hornets why we have problim? are they going to use against us???????? never ever so why the hell we have any problim?we congs you to standup and defencd your borders.not we sale you before many times? ask to sir murad abut gifts from PAF to BAF in past he delever that.i just try to clear this news only if you guys think i say BAF went for a charity ride i am so sorry.[/QUOTE]

 
if BD will benefit from the deal then who r we poke our noses in it anyway.......way to go BD


----------



## garibnawaz

Its more than a year since I posted in this thread. No F-18's for BD yet nor the confirmation on training.

Liars.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

garibnawaz said:


> Its more than a year since I posted in this thread. No F-18's for BD yet nor the confirmation on training.
> 
> Liars.
> 
> GB



It's not even realistic for Bangladesh to procure F-18s considering how expensive they are. Even I had my doubts. Could have been just a joy ride. Although, the USMC did give away one F-18 as a gift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

The latest I hear is that BAF has shown interest in J-10. They have asked to be the 
second one in Que after PAF.


----------



## Zabaniyah

asad71 said:


> The latest I hear is that BAF has shown interest in J-10. They have asked to be the
> second one in Que after PAF.



It's feasible. But I really doubt if they are willing to sell the J-10B through the current AL administration. So, let's see what happens in BD's political climate. We'd have to wait. 

The J-10B is a fine choice for the BAF, better than the MiG-29. Those older F-7s and A-5s should replaced. They should also look into the FC-1 for CAS operations.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@asad can you post the links abt ur BD showin interest in J-10... 
I have read abt FC-1 though.


Also keepin in mind tht JF-17 Blk-I costs around 25 million $ per unit(fly away cost)... and J-10 around 40-45$.

While J-10B or FC-20 (os not for export)would only be sold to PAF as it is being developed specially for them.... with Pakistani engineers also working on it..... and even PAF pilots who r involved in testing.... and would cost more than the basic J-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> @asad can you post the links abt ur BD showin interest in J-10...
> I have read abt FC-1 though.
> 
> 
> Also keepin in mind tht JF-17 Blk-I costs around 25 million $ per unit(fly away cost)... and J-10 around 40-45$.
> 
> While J-10B or FC-20 (os not for export)would only be sold to PAF as it is being developed specially for them.... with Pakistani engineers also working on it..... and even PAF pilots who r involved in testing.... and would cost more than the basic J-10.


 
BD buys everything on friendship price and is the second largest buyer of Chinese weaponery. Lots of tech transfer is going on lately specially in tanks, small arms and missiles and war ship. Ofcourse China will sell anything to BD which they are willing to sell to Pakistan.

I did not know Pakistan is involved in FC-20 and J-10. They were invloved in JF-17 that I know.

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




Zabanya said:


> It's feasible. *But I really doubt if they are willing to sell the J-10B through the current AL administration.* So, let's see what happens in BD's political climate. We'd have to wait.
> 
> The J-10B is a fine choice for the BAF, better than the MiG-29. Those older F-7s and A-5s should replaced. They should also look into the FC-1 for CAS operations.



And why not? They are sellin F-22, jointly buildin navy ship, also local production of c-802 is on the card. AL more closer to Chinese than BNP.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iajdani said:


> BD buys everything on friendship price and is the second largest buyer of Chinese weaponery. Lots of tech transfer is going on lately specially in tanks, small arms and missiles and war ship. Ofcourse *China will sell anything to BD which they are willing to sell to Pakistan.*I did not know Pakistan is involved in FC-20 and J-10. They were invloved in JF-17 that I know.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> And why not? They are sellin F-22, jointly buildin navy ship, also local production of c-802 is on the card. AL more closer to Chinese than BNP.




Nope... it has been quoted a billion times before tht J-10B or FC-20 will not be exported to any other country except Pakistan......... 



Though the J-10A is for export:
China readies J-10A fighter for export - upiasia.com





as for the PAC engs and PAF pilots... do read posts by Pshamim and Nabil who r involved with defence projects...



See the J-10B patch/badge:





As for F-22s.... they r not the most advanced ships... also keep in mind tht F-22P is the most advanced,stealthy version in production... While the most advanced sub in the PLAN is being ordered by PN not to forget the Type-54/A...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> @asad can you post the links abt ur BD showin interest in J-10...
> I have read abt FC-1 though.
> 
> 
> Also keepin in mind tht JF-17 Blk-I costs around 25 million $ per unit(fly away cost)... and J-10 around 40-45$.
> 
> While J-10B or FC-20 (os not for export)would only be sold to PAF as it is being developed specially for them.... with Pakistani engineers also working on it..... and even PAF pilots who r involved in testing.... and would cost more than the basic J-10.



1.Sorry this has not been reported in the media except certain Forums. I know this from my own social contacts is all I can say.

2.BAL will hopefully not be around when J-10 is ready for export. 

3. Even the Chinese DA's office is aware of BAF's interest which has not been rejected by the Chinese. BD economy is doing good; no problem to acquire few squadrons with ground support eqpt.

4. The only issue for BD is the tendency observed post-1992 of China to balance sales between Burma and BD. BD diplomats need to work hard on this aspect.

5. Sale of the first squadron J-10 to PAF has already been confirmed by China. PAF should now concentrate on acquiring the *Mighty Dragon J-20 Stealth* which will be exported in 2018 at US$100 mlln a piece.


----------



## Roybot

China is not going to sell its top of the range fighters to anyone, let alone Bangladesh. They don't want their adversaries(India in this case) to have access to these fighters. Same goes for J-20 being sold to PAF. High chances of info being leaked out to America.

National interest comes first for any country.


----------



## Zabaniyah

roy_gourav said:


> China is not going to sell its top of the range fighters to anyone, let alone Bangladesh. They don't want their adversaries(India in this case) to have access to these fighters. Same goes for J-20 being sold to PAF. High chances of info being leaked out to America.
> 
> National interest comes first for any country.



J-10Bs (AKA FC-20) would be in PAF service soon. And yes, the GOB did discuss about the possibility of acquiring J-10Bs and FC-1s very recently.


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> And why not? They are sellin F-22, jointly buildin navy ship, also local production of c-802 is on the card. AL more closer to Chinese than BNP.



A ship is different from a relatively new jet. The IN Talwar class frigate is currently the most advanced in South Asia. 

In case you didn't now, the Chinese themselves have J-10s stationed on the Indo-China border. 

The AL is more close to India than China. The BNP is the opposite. 

They won't sell the J-10B through the current government. End of story. And let alone the Americans.

As far as acquiring the FC-1 goes, it is feasible. But I still doubt whether the AL government would buy it since the Pakistanis would benefit as well. Remember, the AL are extremely anti-Pakistan.


----------



## Roybot

Zabanya said:


> J-10Bs (AKA FC-20) would be in PAF service soon. And yes, the GOB did discuss about the possibility of acquiring J-10Bs and FC-1s very recently.



Last I heard Pakistan was getting J-10 A's and not J-10 B.


----------



## Areesh

roy_gourav said:


> Last I heard Pakistan was getting J-10 A's and not J-10 B.


 
It was a rumor. Wasn't established.


----------



## Zabaniyah

roy_gourav said:


> Last I heard Pakistan was getting J-10 A's and not J-10 B.



They are speculations and feasible. 
China&#8217;s J-10B fighter to Pak worries India - India - DNA







J-10A production ended. So, getting J-10Bs seems feasible for PAF. 

BAF has to wait. Unless it wants to go for F-16s or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Zabanya said:


> A ship is different from a relatively new jet. The IN Talwar class frigate is currently the most advanced in South Asia.
> 
> In case you didn't now, the Chinese themselves have J-10s stationed on the Indo-China border.
> 
> The AL is more close to India than China. The BNP is the opposite.
> 
> *They won't sell the J-10B through the current government.* End of story. And let alone the Americans.
> 
> As far as acquiring the FC-1 goes, it is feasible. But I still doubt whether the AL government would buy it since the Pakistanis would benefit as well. Remember, the AL are extremely anti-Pakistan.


 
Do you have a source where China said they wont???


----------



## Roybot

Areesh said:


> It was a rumor. Wasn't established.


 


Zabanya said:


> They are speculations and feasible.
> China&#8217;s J-10B fighter to Pak worries India - India - DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-10A production ended. So, getting J-10Bs seems feasible for PAF.
> 
> BAF has to wait. Unless it wants to go for F-16s or something.



I guess we ll find out soon, I think end of year, no point speculating over it I guess.


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> Do you have a source where China said they wont???



Mate, we can't just get whatever we want. It's not that simple! The J-10B is of limited export. 

Only the PAF will get them soon due to Islamabad's close relations with Beijing and the various strategic interests they hold. We don't have that. 

This issue was already discussed in this very forum. 

The Chinese will not risk any technology transfers to the Indians. As well as technical operating details of the J-10B, especially it's avionic details.


----------



## garibnawaz

Zabanya said:


> Although, the USMC did give away one F-18 as a gift.


 
Link Source?

That F-18 was not a gift. It was left behind as an exibition piece for BAF families and general public. The moment exibition was over that F-18 flew back.

Check this thread thoroughly and you will get sources/links to my claim.


> See the J-10B patch/badge:



Pardon my ignorance where?



> also keep in mind tht F-22P is the most advanced,stealthy version in production...



Wrong.


> While the most advanced sub in the PLAN is being ordered by PN not to forget the Type-54/A...



Link/Source?

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

Zabanya said:


> Mate, we can't just get whatever we want. It's not that simple! The J-10B is of limited export.
> 
> Only the PAF will get them soon due to Islamabad's close relations with Beijing and the various strategic interests they hold. We don't have that.
> 
> This issue was already discussed in this very forum.
> 
> *The Chinese will not risk any technology transfers to the Indians. As well as technical operating details of the J-10B, especially it's avionic details.*



Can't the same happened with PAF to US?

What is the possibility that US wont inspect these FC-20's and pass the details to IAF?

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

asad71 said:


> The latest I hear is that BAF has shown interest in J-10. They have asked to be the
> second one in Que after PAF.



Links/Sources please.

GB


----------



## Zabaniyah

garibnawaz said:


> Can't the same happened with PAF to US?
> 
> What is the possibility that US wont inspect these FC-20's and pass the details to IAF?
> 
> GB



The Pakistanis have their commitments with regards to the PRC. 

Also, the US already have more advanced aircraft, they wouldn't really be interested in the J-10. The same applies to the F-16s used by the PAF. 



garibnawaz said:


> Links/Sources please.
> 
> GB



Bangladesh Is Negotiating With China To Get J-10 Fighter_Aircraft ~ ASIAN DEFENCE NEWS

Bangladesh Eyes China Arms | Flashpoints

I don't know about the F-18 part. Raquib once told me that the USMC did give an F-18 as a gift to the BAF. Not sure though. You can ask him. 

Regards.


----------



## garibnawaz

Zabanya said:


> I don't know about the F-18 part. Raquib once told me that the USMC did give an F-18 as a gift to the BAF. Not sure though. You can ask him.
> 
> Regards.


 
This is a defence forum open for everyone for discussion. 

So if you claim something it is your responsiblity to prove it. Please dont get childish by saying ask him or ask her.

If you can't provide link sources to your claims then please don't comment on the same.

Besides I told you go through this very thread and you will realize that the F-18 was left behind for public display after which it was flown back.

GB


----------



## Zabaniyah

garibnawaz said:


> This is a defence forum open for everyone for discussion.
> 
> So if you claim something it is your responsiblity to prove it. Please dont get childish by saying ask him or ask her.
> 
> If you can't provide link sources to your claims then please don't comment on the same.
> 
> Besides I told you go through this very thread and you will realize that the F-18 was left behind for public display after which it was flown back.
> 
> GB



I know, but that Raquib was really insistent  

He even gone as far as saying BD will go to war with Myanmar 

Question: Do you have F-18 phobia or something?  You know, the MiG-29 is superior in some aspects.


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabanya said:


> Question: Do you have F-18 phobia or something?  You know, the MiG-29 is superior in some aspects.


 
he Got BD members phobia... leave him alone. 6 months later he will be back with another post 

" no link yet "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Zabanya said:


> Question: Do you have F-18 phobia or something?  You know, the MiG-29 is superior in some aspects.



I am just following forum rules and asking for links/sources for claims made here.

I have mentioned it earlier buy as many as F-18's you want just give the source/links for your claims.



> You know, the MiG-29 is superior in some aspects.





With IAF upgrading its MiG-29's to SMT standards no doubt in mind.


> he Got BD members phobia... leave him alone. 6 months later he will be back with another post
> 
> " no link yet "



In that case why don't you just provide me a link and shut me off forever?

GB


----------



## Zabaniyah

garibnawaz said:


> I am just following forum rules and asking for links/sources for claims made here.
> 
> I have mentioned it earlier buy as many as F-18's you want just give the source/links for your claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With IAF upgrading its MiG-29's to SMT standards no doubt in mind.
> *
> 
> In that case why don't you just provide me a link and shut me off forever?
> 
> GB









Nobody here claimed that Bangladesh is procuring F-18s.


----------



## garibnawaz

Zabanya said:


> Nobody here claimed that Bangladesh is procuring F-18s.



People do have claimed training which is yet to be confirmed.

You yourself said US has left 1 F-18 which you are yet to confirm with sources/links.

You are telling me is like 8 year old ohh go and ask him or her.

GB


----------



## Zabaniyah

garibnawaz said:


> People do have claimed training which is yet to be confirmed.
> 
> You yourself said US has left 1 F-18 which you are yet to confirm with sources/links.
> 
> You are telling me is like 8 year old ohh go and ask him or her.
> 
> GB



You go for training if you are going to buy them. 

And since you don't "give a damn" about Bangladesh procuring F-18s, *YOU* wouldn't be having this long and uselss conversation in the first place. But what you do "give a damn" about is whether or not your country's MiGs or any bird for that matter match up to it. And frankly, I was surprised that you failed to realize that I was referring my country's MiGs. 

Insecurity and inferiority complex at its best. Well, it is nothing new here.


----------



## blackops

You guys buying f18 wow really good birds any news on how many


----------



## garibnawaz

Zabanya said:


> You go for training if you are going to buy them.
> 
> And since you don't "give a damn" about Bangladesh procuring F-18s, *YOU* wouldn't be having this long and uselss conversation in the first place. But what you do "give a damn" about is whether or not your country's MiGs or any bird for that matter match up to it. And frankly, I was surprised that you failed to realize that I was referring my country's MiGs.



I am asking for links/sources as per the forum rules which no one has given me including you. You couldn't even provide me a link/source for your own claim of US leaving behind and gifting F-18.



> Insecurity and inferiority complex at its best. Well, it is nothing new here.



Precisely work with you guys who come up with such fake news and posts to show everyone how mighty and important Bangladesh is.

I am saying this again. Just give Link/Sources and shut me up forever.

GB


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

F-18 vs SAM - YouTube

here is a f18 in action


----------



## Zabaniyah

garibnawaz said:


> I am asking for links/sources as per the forum rules which no one has given me including you. You couldn't even provide me a link/source for your own claim of US leaving behind and gifting F-18.



Dear, I was not the one who claimed BAF is sending pilots for training. In fact it wasn't a Bangladeshi who opened the thread in the first place. 

Regarding the F-18 as a gift, let's ignore that since it doesn't count either way. 

Now, let's see about the feasibility of the US actually willing to provide birds to Bangladesh.

First of all, the US refused the sale of F-16s to Bangladesh.
http://www.f-16.net/news_article188.html

This matter was discussed in this very forum:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/113695-u-s-refused-sell-f-16s-bangladesh.html

Why? Well, usually the dealings with Bangladesh isn't always transparent. US Law is very strict about the matter. And if any US officials are caught engaging with corruption in another county, he/she can get into big trouble with US Law. 

Another factor is that Bangladesh does not face any external military threat. 

Also, the current relationship between the current Bangladeshi government and the US isn't very good at the moment. Mostly over the Muhammad Yunus drama.
Yunus case can hurt ties: Blake | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

So let alone the US willing to provide birds through the current government. 

Now, the question is: Does the US have interests in Bangladesh? Yes. They are mostly based around the 3 Ds. 
1. Democracy.
2. Development.
3. Denial to terrorism.
At The Diplomatic Correspondents Association of Bangladesh (June 9, 2011) | Embassy of the United States Dhaka, Bangladesh

Another important interest the US holds in Bangladesh is climate change. Sadly and strangely, this important matter is falling on deaf ears in Bangladesh. 

Does expensive fighters play any part in those interests? No. In fact, the US even expressed concern over Bangladesh's purchase of MiG-29s. And yes, it was riddled with corruption - something that the US wouldn't want in any of its defense deals with another country.
BBC News | South Asia | Accusations fly over war plane deal

Is it feasible that the US would provide fighters for Bangladesh? No. But that doesn't mean that the US actually banned the sale of military aircraft to Bangladesh. If that were the case, the US wouldn't have donated the C-130s from their excess inventory in the first place. It is just that fighters don't play any role in US interests regarding Bangladesh. 

It is more likely that the Bangladeshi pilots simply checked the Hornets out, like how Pakistani pilots check out Flankers in China. Does that mean they are going to buy them? No. 



garibnawaz said:


> Precisely work with you guys who come up with such fake news and posts to show everyone how mighty and important Bangladesh is.
> 
> I am saying this again. Just give Link/Sources and shut me up forever.
> 
> GB



Me claiming Bangladesh as almighty?  That's very funny. I wish all the best for my country, not a regional power. 

Now if Bangladesh was unimportant, surely India wouldn't have had invested all its interests in the Awami League? 



Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> F-18 vs SAM - YouTube
> 
> here is a f18 in action


----------



## garibnawaz

Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> F-18 vs SAM - YouTube
> 
> here is a f18 in action



No missile in existence would be capable of chasing the F/A-18 as it is portrayed in the film. A missiles rocket motor only holds enough fuel for one pass at a target. The second missile fired in the film flies through a fireball, completes a loop, and continues to chase the F/A-18 the way a dog chases a cat. In reality, the missile would have either exploded the first time it got close to the fighter, or simply ran out of fuel.

GB


----------



## Jango

garibnawaz said:


> No missile in existence would be capable of chasing the F/A-18 as it is portrayed in the film. A missiles rocket motor only holds enough fuel for one pass at a target. The second missile fired in the film flies through a fireball, completes a loop, and continues to chase the F/A-18 the way a dog chases a cat. In reality, the missile would have either exploded the first time it got close to the fighter, or simply ran out of fuel.
> 
> GB



Is this clip from the movie behind enemy lines?


----------



## Zabaniyah

nuclearpak said:


> Is this clip from the movie behind enemy lines?



Yup...

Behind Enemy Lines trailer - YouTube


----------



## garibnawaz

nuclearpak said:


> Is this clip from the movie behind enemy lines?



Yes it is.

I just added the above info for knowledge.

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

Zabanya said:


> You go for training if you are going to buy them.


 
First prove that they were training on F-18's. It was a joint excersice not training.

Besides this claim has been already thrashed on this very thread. I once again ask you to go through the thread entirely.

Indian Navy pilots were trained on T-45 in order to get familier with tailhook and other related stuff for upcoming MiG29K ops on carrier.

Now India ain't buying T-45 are we?

GB


----------



## Zabaniyah

garibnawaz said:


> First prove that they were training on F-18's. It was a joint excersice not training.
> 
> Besides this claim has been already thrashed on this very thread. I once again ask you to go through the thread entirely.
> 
> Indian Navy pilots were trained on T-45 in order to get familier with tailhook and other related stuff for upcoming MiG29K ops on carrier.
> 
> Now India ain't buying T-45 are we?
> 
> GB



Yes, BAF does often conduct exercises with the USN.


----------



## garibnawaz

Zabanya said:


> Yes, BAF does often conduct exercises with the USN.



I know that. 

What I ask you is 

1) Prove that BAF pilots were on F-18 training.
2) BAF is buying / US has offered F-18.



> You go for training if you are going to buy them.



On another thread you mention that MiG-29 are too expensive to maintain/fly and talk about their cost effectiveness.

So how the BAF is gonna bear the F-18's? 

Whats more cost effective/cheap to fly genius? F-18 or MiG-29?

GB


----------



## Zabaniyah

garibnawaz said:


> I know that.
> 
> What I ask you is
> 
> 1) Prove that BAF pilots were on F-18 training.
> 2) BAF is buying / US has offered F-18.
> 
> On another thread you mention that MiG-29 are too expensive to maintain/fly and talk about their cost effectiveness.
> 
> So how the BAF is gonna bear the F-18's?
> 
> Whats more cost effective/cheap to fly genius? F-18 or MiG-29?
> 
> GB



Mate, I never said that Bangladesh is going to procure F-18s. The US hasn't offered them. I have already explained this. Apparently, F-18 Super Hornet (Navy) is around $5,000/hr according to industrial sources.


----------



## garibnawaz

Zabanya said:


> Mate, I never said that Bangladesh is going to procure F-18s. The US hasn't offered them. I have already explained this. Apparently, F-18 Super Hornet (Navy) is around $5,000/hr according to industrial sources.



Post # 230 you wrote 

You go for training if you are going to buy them. 

Post # 204 you wrote 

Although, the USMC did give away one F-18 as a gift.

GB


----------



## kobiraaz

1 year old thread still running. Everything has been discussed here. Mods should close the thread.


----------

